# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة

## هيثم الفقى

الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة
د.محمد سعيد نمور
المقدمة 

قد تقع الجريمة بفعل فاعل واحد لا يشاركه فيه أحد، كما أن يساهم عدد من الاشخاص في إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (1). وهؤلاء المساهمون قد يشاركون كلهم قصدا في اتيان الافعال المادية المكونة للجريمة , وعندئذ يسأل الواحد منهم كما لو كان قد ارتكب الجريمة بمفرده، إذ أن كلا منهم يعد فاعلا اصليا في الجريمة طالما توافر لديهم جميعا قصد الاشتراك فيها بهدف ابرازها إلى حيز الوجود، وقد يقوم اشخاص – عن قصد – بإتيان أفعال لا تعتبر في حد ذاتها من الافعال المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة، ولكنها على جانب من الخطورة والأهمية بحيث لولاها، لما امكن للفاعل الاصلي أن يرتكب جريمته، كما لو تدخل شخص وقدم للفاعل الاصلي سلاحا أو ادوات أو إرشادات مما يساعد على إرتكاب الجريمة، ومن المتصور أيضا أن يتخذ التعاون الإجرامي شكلا آخر وهو التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة كما هو الحال حين يحرض شخص شخصا آخر على إرتكاب جناية أو جنحة . 

وعلى ذلك، فإن المساهمة الجنائية (2) يمكن أن تقع في صور متعددة، حين توزع الادوار بين الشركاء، فيقوم كل منهم بالدور المادي الموكل إليه، ويكون لكل منهم إرادته الإجرامية التي تتجه نحو الإعتداء على الحق الذي يحميه القانون، اي نحو تحقيق الجريمة وابرازها إلى حيز الوجود . 

ويعتبر التحريض من اخطر صور النشاط الاجرامي، لان المحرض غالبا ما يكون هو المدبر لإرتكاب الجريمة والمخطط لها والمسؤول الرئيسي عن تنفيذها، وهذا ما دعا بعض التشريعات إلى آخراج التحريض من نطاق المساهمة الجنائية، والنص عليه بصفة مستقلة، واعتبار المحرض في حكم الفاعل، ولو امعنا النظر في المحرض، لما امكن وصفه بأنه فاعل للجريمة لانه لا يساهم في تنفيذها، كما لا يسوغ القول بأن نشاط المحرض تبعي بالنسبة لنشاط فاعل الجريمة الاصلي، لأن هذا المحرض هو الذي يخلق التصميم الاجرامي في ذهن الفاعل (3) وعليه، فإن بعض التشريعات – ومنها المشرع الأردني – تقرر مسؤولية المحرض وفقا لقصده الجرمي، وهي تعتمد في ذلك على فكرة الفصل بين مسؤولية المحرض ومسؤولية " الفاعل". 

وقد تنأول المؤتمر السابع الذي نظمته " الجمعية الدولية لقانون العقوبات " في أثينا سِنّه 1957، موضوع " الاتجاه الحديث في فكرة الفاعل أو الشريك والمساهمة في الجريمة " ومن ضمن توصيات هذا المؤتمر أن قواعد المساهمة الجنائية التي يقررها كل نظام قانوني يجب أن تضع في اعتبارها الفروق بين أفعال المساهمة التي تصدر عن كل مساهم في الجريمة من ناحية، والفروق بين المساهمين من حيث الخطيئة الشخصية وخطورة الشخصية من ناحية آخرى. كما اوصى المؤتمر بأنه يعتبر " فاعلا Auteur" من يحقق بسلوكه العناصر المادية والشخصية المكونة للجريمة، واذا كانت الجريمة " جريمة امتناع " اعتبر فاعلا من يحمله القانون التزاما باتيان الفعل، كما يعتبرون " فاعلين Co- auteurs " من يرتكبون سويا الاعمال التنفيذية للجريمة بقصد مشترك متجه إلى إرتكابها، ويعتبر " فاعلا غير مباشر Auteur mediat " من يدفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة منفذا لا يجوز تقرير مسؤوليته عنها، ويعتبر " محرضا Instigateur " من يحمل عمدا شخصا على إرتكاب جريمة، ولا يجوز توقيع عقاب على المحرض إلا إذا بدأ الشخص الذي اتجه التحريض إليه في تنفيذ جريمته، ومع ذلك، فإنه يجوز توقيع الجزاء على المحرض إذا كان التحريض غير متبوع بأثر على أن يحدد هذا الجزاء وفقا للشروط التي يحددها القانون وفي ضوء الخطورة الاجرامية للمحرض (4) . 

وبالرجوع إلى نصوص قانون العقوبات الأردني، نجد أن المادة /80/أ منه تنص على انه يعد محرضا من حمل أو حأول أن يحمل شخصا على إرتكاب جريمة باعطائه نقودا أو بتقديم هدية له أو بالتأثير عليه بالتهديد أو بالحيلة والخديعة أو بصرف النقود أو بإساءة الإستعمال في حكم الوظيفة. كما أن الفقرة /ب من المادة نفسها تنص على أن تبعة المحرض مستقلة عن تبعة المحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، ويتبين من قراءة هذا النص أن المشرع الأردني يعاقب على التحريض ولو لم يترتب عليه أثر، وذلك على اعتبار أن التحريض جريمة مستقلة، وهذا يعني أن التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة " جناية أو جنحة " هو في حد ذاته جريمة سواء قبل الشخص الذي وجه إليه هذا التحريض أن يقوم بما طلب منه أو رفضه. وتأكيدا لذلك فإن المادة /81 /3 من قانون العقوبات تنص على انه إذا لم يفض التحريض على إرتكاب جناية أو جنحة إلى نتيجة خفضت العقوبة المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادة إلى ثلثها وعليه فإن المشرع الأردني يجعل من التحريض غير المتبوع بأثر جريمة مستقلة عقوبتها اخف نسبيا من عقوبة الجريمة المحرض عليها، بل وأخف من عقوبة التحريض فيما لو استجاب المحرض وارتكب الجريمة التي طلب إليه تنفيذها (5). 

ولأن التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة هو عبارة عن خلق فكرتها في ذهن المحرض، وتوجيه ارادته إلى إرتكابها، ودفعه إلى ذلك بوسائل التأثير التي نص عليها القانون في المادة /80/أ، فينبغي أن يكون الشخص الذي وجه إليه التحريض اهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية سيء النية حتى يعد فاعلا اصليا للجريمة التي جرى تحريضه على إرتكابها. أما إذا كان هذا الشخص عديم المسؤولية لانعدام الادراك أو التمييز ـ كالصغير والمجنون، أو كان حسن النية لعدم توافر القصد الجرمي لديه، فإن من شأن ذلك أن يؤدي إلى افلات المحرض من العقاب، ولا شك أن هذه النتيجة غير منطقية، وهي بذلك غير مقبوله وكان لا بد من وضع حل لعلاج مثل هذا الموقف، فظهرت نظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي تتوسع في مفهوم فاعل الجريمة، وتعتبر كل من سخر شخصا غير مسؤول جنائيا فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، وقد أخذ بهذا الحل كل من الفقه والقضاء في المانيا (6). إلا أن هذا الاتجاه لم يصادف قبولا لدى الفقه والقضاء في فرنسا، حيث ينادي هؤلاء بالابقاء على فكرة أن التحريض هونشاط ثانوي وتابع لنشاط الفاعل الاصلي مع العدول عن مبدأ التبعية المطلقة للشريك، وجعل هذه التبعية مقيدة فلا يشترط سوى أن يكون الفعل المحرض على إرتكابه غير مشروع، بغض النظر عن مدى مسؤولية الفاعل عنه، وبحيث يمكن معاقبة من حرض شخصا غير مسؤول أو حسن النية (7). 

وقد أثار موضوع الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة الكثير من الجدل والنقاش الفقهي، فمن مؤيد لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ومن معارض لها كما أن التشريعات العقابية قد تباينت في مواقفها حيال هذا الموضوع، فهناك من التشريعات من ينص صراحة على الأخذ بهذه الفكرة وهناك من لم يأت على ذكر الفاعل المعنوي، وكأنما ترك الأمر للقضاء ليقول كلمته فيه وفقا للظروف والملابسات التي تحيط بإرتكاب الجريمة . 

ولم ينص المشرع الأردني صراحة على الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، وانما اقتصر على ذكر أن فاعل الجريمة هو من ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو ساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها(المادة/75 من قانون العقوبات)، مما يعطي لهذا الموضوع أهمية خاصة، لتوضيح معنى الفاعل المعنوي وبيان حكمه في القانون الأردني والمقارن مع عرض لموقف الفقه العربي والأجنبي من هذه الفئة من الجناة . 

وسوف تقسم دراستنا هذه إلى اربعة مباحث، حيث نخصص المبحث الأول منها لبيان مفهوم فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، وندرس في المبحث الثاني الاساس القانوني لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ونبين في المبحث الثالث مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، وفي المبحث الرابع سوف نستعرض فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في التشريع والفقه المقارن، ثم ننهي هذا البحث بخاتمة تبرز من خلالها اهم الافكار والنتائج المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع . 

المبحث الأول 
مفهوم فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

لبيان مفهوم الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، لا بد من التعريف به أولا (المطلب الأول) ثم تمييزه عن غيره من المساهمين في الجريمة(المطلب الثاني). 

المطلب الأول 
التعريف بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة (8) هو كل من دفع - بأية وسيلة – شخصا آخر على تنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، إذا كان هذا الشخص غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها لاي سبب من الاسباب، وعليه فإن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة هو كل من يسخر غيره في تنفيذها ويكون هذا الغير مجرد أداة في يده لكون المنفذ للجريمة حسن النية أو لكونه غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، كالمجنون والصبي غير المميز (9). 

والفاعل المعنوي لا يرتكب الجريمة بيديه، أي انه لا ينفذ بنفسه العمل المادي المكون لهذه الجريمة، ولكنه يدفع بشخص آخر حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية جزائية، إلى إرتكاب الجريمة وتحقيق العناصر المكونة لها (10). ومن الامثلة على ذلك، من يقوم بتسليم حقيقة ملابس اخفى بينها كمية من المواد المخدرة إلى شخص آخر حسن النية، لكي يقوم هذا الاخير بتوصيلها إلى شخص ثالث في مدينة آخرى، وكذلك من يسلم شخصا طعاما أو شرابا مسموما ويطلب منه أن يقدمه للمجني عليه فيفعل ذلك وهو يجهل وجود المادة السامة في الطعام أو الشراب، فتقع جريمة التسميم . 

ويلاحظ أن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة تقتصر على الحالة التي يكون فيها منفذ الجريمة حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية جزائية، ويرى بعض الفقه أن هذا التعريف ضيق ومن شأن ذلك أن يصيب النظرية بالقصور، ولتجنب ذلك فإن اصحاب هذا الاتجاه يضعون تعريفا واسعا للفاعل المعنوي، بحيث يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة من حرض آخر على إرتكاب الجريمة إذا كان تحريضه قد بلغ في تأثيره إلى حد خلق فكرة الجريمة في ذهن المنفذ المادي، بحيث انه لولا هذا التحريض ما اقدم على إرتكابها، بغض النظر عن كونه حسن النية أو سيء النية (11)، وبغض النظر ايضا عن كون المنفذ المادي للجريمة غير ذي أهلية جزائية أو متمعا بها (12). بل أن المحرض لشخص حسن النية أو لغير ذي اهلية جزائية يعتبر فاعلا ماديا للجريمة وليس فاعلا معنويا لها طالما أن من نفذها كان مجرد أداة في يده، لان المشرع لا يفرق بين الادوات التي تستخدم في إرتكاب الجريمة فيستوي مثلا أن يتم إرتكاب جريمة القتل بإستعمال مادة سامة أو بتسخير شخص مجنون لإطلاق النار على المجني عليه، أو خنقه بيدي الفاعل، ففي كل هذه الفروض يكون الفاعل فاعلا حقيقيا وليس فاعلا معنويا، والمنفذ ليس سوى أداة في يده (13). ولا شك أن ما ذهب إليه اصحاب فكرة التعريف الموسع للفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، فيه مبالغة كبيرة لانها تشمل صورا هي ابعد ما تكون عن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، كما أن مثل هذا التعريف الموسع يلغي التفرقة بين الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة والمحرض على إرتكابها، ونحن نميل إلى الأخذ بما يذهب إليه اغلب الفقه من أن الفاعل المعنوي هو الذي ينفذ الجريمة بواسطة غيره الذي لم يكن سوى آله في يده وقد حركها للوصول إليه إلى مأربه (14)، فالفاعل المعنوي يستغل حسن النية لدى منفذ الفعل المادي للجريمة أو يستغل عدم ادراكه للامور، كأن يكون عديم الاهلية لصغر سِنّه أو لعلة في عقله، اذ ليس من المتصور تحريض مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص على ارتكاب الجريمة لذا فإن من يدفع أحدهم على تنفيذ الركن المادي للجريمة يكون فاعلا معنويا لها، وتطبيقا لذلك، فقد ذهبت محكمة النقص المصرية في حكم لها إلى انه إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن فتاة صغيرة لها ثماني سنوات من العمر، عثرت على محفظة نقود، فأخذها المتهم منها مقابل قرش واحد، فإن ذلك منه لا يعتبر اخفاء لشيء مسروق، بل يعد سرقة، إذ أن المتهم يعتبر انه هو الذي عثر على المحفظة وحبسها، بنية تملكها، والفتاة البريئة لم تكن إلا مجرد أداة في يده (15) . 

وقد يحدث أن يكون المنفذ المادي للجريمة هو المجني عليه نفسه، فالشخص الذي يغري طفلا على القيام بلمس سلك يسري فيه تيار كهربائي ذو ضغط عال وهو عالم بذلك، ويقصد قتل هذا الطفل، فيقوم هذا الاخير بلمس السلك ما يؤدي إلى أن يصعقة التيار، فإن هذا الشخص يعتبر فاعلا معنويا لجريمة القتل المقصود في نظر جانب من الفقه (16)، بينما يرى جانب آخر من الفقه أن من حرض المجني عليه على الإمساك بالسلك الكهربائي ذي الضغط العالي ليس فاعلا معنويا لجريمة القتل، وانما هو فاعل مادي لهذه الجريمة، وفقا لمعيار السببية، بالاضافة إلى صفة الاتجاه المباشر نحو تحقيق النتيجة غير المشروعة (17). ونحن نميل للأخذ بهذا الرأي واعتبار مثل هذا الشخص فاعلا ماديا للجريمة لا فاعلا معنويا لها، وذلك لقيامه بأفعال مقصودة أدت إلى نتيجة سعى اليها الفاعل وهي ازهاق روح المجني عليه . 

المطلب الثاني 
تمييز الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة عن غيره من الفاعلين والشركاء 

من خلال تعريفنا للفاعل المعنوي الذي ينفذ الجريمة بواسطة غيره، حين يدفع شخصا لا يمكن مساءلته جزائيا نحو إرتكابها، نجد أن مثل هذا الفاعل المعنوي يتميز عن الفاعل المادي للجريمة، وعن الفاعل مع غيره، وعن المحرض على إرتكابها . 

فالفاعل المادي للجريمة هو من يرتكب الجريمة وحده، أي أنه يأخذ على عاتقه القيام بتنفيذ مشروعه الاجرامي من خلال سلوك إرادي من جانبه، فيترتب على هذا السلوك نتيجة جرمية هي تلك التي أراد تحقيقها فاعل الجريمة، كما هو الحال حين يطعن الجاني غريمه بخنجر في صدره فيرديه قتيلا، والسارق الذي يستولي على مال الغير المنقول إخراجه من حوزته خلسة، فينشئ لنفسه أو لغيره حيازة جدية على هذا المال بقصد إخراجه من حوزته خلسة، فينشئ لنفسه أو لغيره حيازة جديدة على هذا المال بقصد تملكه (18)، أما الفاعل المعنوي، فإنه لا يحقق من الجريمة سوى ركنها المعنوي، بينما يقوم شخص آخر بتنفيذ الركن المادي فقط، أي أنه ليس لهذا الأخير سوى الدور المادي الذي نفذ من خلاله الجريمة دون أن يتوافر في حقه الركن المعنوي، لجهله بصفة عدم المشروعية التي تتصف بها الافعال التي اقترفها، فهو لا يسأل عن هذه الافعال ويلاحق الفاعل وحده كفاعل للجريمة (19) . 

واذا كان الركن المادي للجريمة يتكون من عدة افعال، فإن كل مرتكب لواحد من هذه الافعال يعد منفذا ماديا للجريمة، ويسأل عن هذه الجريمة تماما كما لو ارتكبها وحده طالما كان هناك اتفاق مسبق بين الشركاء على تحقيق النتيجة الجرمية، فوزعوا الادوار فيما بينهم لإبراز النتيجة الجرمية(التي ارادوها جميعا) إلى حيز الوجود. أما إذا اقتصر دور هؤلاء الفاعلين على اتيان الركن المادي ولم يكن لدى اي منهم اي قصد جرمي لكونهم غير مسؤولين جزائيا لصِغَرِِ السن أو لجنون أو بسبب كونهم حسني النية فإن الفاعل المعنوي الذي سخر هؤلاء واستخدمهم كأداة في يده لتنفيذ الجريمة هو الذي يسأل عنها كفاعل لها . 

وفي الصورة التي تقع فيها الجريمة بعدة أفعال من اشخاص متعددين، فإن من يرتكب منهم أحد هذه الأفعال بعد فاعلا للجريمة، كما لو اتفق شخصان على تزوير ايصال عمد احدهما إلى كتابة العبارة الواردة في صلبه، وقام الآخر بتقليد الامضاء الذي وقه به عليه، فكل منهما فاعلا اصليا لجريمة التزوير (20). ويلاحظ من هذا المثال أن هناك فارق واضح بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل مع غيره، فالفاعل المعنوي – كما اشرنا – انفا يستعين بشخص يسخره كأداة لتنفيذ جريمته، أما الفاعل مع غيره، فإنه يتعاون مع شخص له ارادته وله اهليته ومسؤوليته الجزائية، وكل فاعل للجريمة مع غيره هو ند لشريكه الفاعل الآخر، وهما صنوان في قيام كل منهما بجزء من الركن المادي، وفي تحمل المسؤولية ايضا. أما منفذ الجريمة حسن النية أو عديم الاهلية فمركزه دون مركز فاعلها المعنوي (21) . 

ويميز بعض الفقه بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة، ويرى انه وان كان هناك تشابه بينهما في أن كلا منهما يستخدم غيره في إرتكاب الجريمة، إلا أن بينهما فروق جوهرية هي أن الافعال التي يقوم بها الفاعل المعنوي تنحصر في التحريض، بينما هي تتسع بالنسبة للفاعل بالواسطة لكل صور الاشتراك الجرمي من اتفاق وتدخل وتحريض هذا بالاضافة إلى أن من يقع عليه التحريض لا بد وان يكون شخصا حسن النية أو غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، وذلك على خلاف الفاعل بالواسطة الذي يدفع شخصا بالغا رشيدا لتنفيذ جريمته، ويقر اصحاب فكرة التمييز بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة انه كثيرا ما يحصل خلط بينهما، على الرغم من اوجه الاختلاف بينهما (22). ونحن لا نرى فروقا واضحة بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة بل أن بعض الفقه قد اطلق تسمية الفاعل بالواسطة على الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، ويرى هذا الراي بحق أن الفاعل بالواسطة هو من سخر شخصا غير مسؤول جنائيا لتنفيذ الجريمة، وتفرض الجريمة في هذه الحالة وجود فاعلين احدهما فاعل مادي قام بتنفيذ الجريمة دون أن تتوافر لديه المسؤولية الجزائية وثانيهما فاعل معنوي قام بتسخير الأول نحو القيام بهذا التنفيذ واستعمله كأداة لتحقيق هذا الغرض (23) . 

وفي حالة ما إذا استخدم شخص اسلوب الاكراه المادي لحمل آخر على تنفيذ الفعل المادي الذي تقوم به الجريمة، فلا مجال لتطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، لان الفعل الجرمي لا ينسب للشخص المكره، وانما ينسب لمن مارس هذا الاكراه، فهو يعتبر فاعلا مباشرا للجريمة وليس فاعلا معنويا لها (24) ،وان كان بعض الفقه يرى بأن مدلول الفاعل المعنوي يتسع ليشمل كل الحالات التي ينعدم فيها حالة من يكره غيره ماديا على إرتكاب الجريمة (25) . 

ويختلف الفاعل المعنوي عن المحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، فالتحريض هو خلق فكرة الجريمة لدى المحرض وتوجيه ارادته وشعوره اليها، ودفعه بوسائل معينة إلى إرتكابها (26) . 

ويجب أن يكون من وجه إليه التحريض اهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية وسيء النية، اما الفاعل المعنوي فإنه يستخدم من هو عديم الاهلية لانعدام الادراك أو التمييز لديه أو لكونه حسن النية (27)، وتعود إليه وحده منفعة الجريمة، ولا يكون الفاعل المادي سوى الة في يده، وهو من اقبح المجرمين لأنه يدفع إلى الشر اشخاصا غير مسؤولين ويتوارى عن الانظار (28) . 

كما يتميز الفاعل المعنوي عن المتدخل بالجريمة، فالمتدخل الذي يساعد الفاعل الاصلي يسأل عن تدخله أن توافر لديه القصد الجرمي أو نية تحقيق النتيجة كأن يقدم للفاعل الاصلي سلاحا أو اي ادوات آخرى يستعملها في إرتكاب جريمته، أو يقدم له ارشادات تخدم في وقوع هذه الجريمة أو يتواجد في مكان إرتكاب الجريمة لتقوية تصميم الفاعلين على إرتكابها، وعلى ذلك، فإن المتدخل يساعد الفاعل الاصلي، وكل منهما لديه قصد جرمي من اجل تحقيق الجريمة، اما الفاعل المعنوي، فإنه يستخدم شخصا حسن النية أو غير مسؤول جزائيا من اجل أن يقوم هذا الأخير بتنفيذ الجريمة، فالفاعل المعنوي يستمد اجرامه من ذاته ومن السلوك الذي اقدم عليه بينما يستمد المتدخل اجرامه من الغير وهو الفاعل الاصلي للجريمة، وهذا يفترض ابتداء وجود فعل اصلي(جريمة) معاقب عليها، وبدون إرتكاب الفاعل الاصلي لجريمته، فانه لا يتصور وجود المتدخل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الثاني 
الاساس القانوني لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

ظهرت فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على يد الفقهاء الالمان، وذلك من اجل مواجهة موقف كان يمكن للمحرض من خلاله أن ينجو من العقاب إذا اثبت أن منفذ الجريمة لم يكن لديه قصد جرمي عند إرتكابه لها، أو كان غير ذي اهلية جزائية كالصغير غير المميز والمجنون (29) . 

وعلى ذلك، فإن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد قامت اساسا من اجل ايجاد مبرر لاعتبار المحرض فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، حين يدفع شخصا غير مسؤول جزائيا إلى إرتكابها (30). وقد اطلق على الفاعل المعنوي اصطلاح الفاعل غير المباشر أو الفاعل بالواسطة وهكذا نجد أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي قد نشأت من اجل سد النقص الذي ظهر نتيجة تبني الفقه لاتجاه يأخذ بمذهب التبعية المطلقة للاشتراك الجرمي، فإذا كانت معاقبة الشريك تتوقف على وقوع جريمة من الفاعل الاصلي، بحيث تقوم مسؤوليته عنها بتوافر الركن المادي والركن المعنوي والمسؤولية الجزائية لديه، فإن تخلف الركن المعنوي لدى الفاعل أو عدم مسؤوليته جزائيا، سوف يترتب عليه عدم معاقبة الشريك في إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (31). ومن هنا، فقد لجأ الفقه إلى فكرة الفاعل المعنوي حتى يمكن معاقبة من دفع انسانا عديم المسؤولية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب الجريمة، واعتباره فاعلا اصليا فيها . 

وقد كان القانون الالماني يأخذ بمذهب التبعية المطلقة التي تشترط لمساءلة الشريك عن فعل الفاعل أن يكون هذا الاخير مسؤولا جزائيا، مما دفع الفقه في المانيا إلى المنأداة بنظرية الفاعل بالواسطة – وهو الفاعل المعنوي – و أثرّ ذلك عدل المشرع الالماني عن نظرية التبعية المطلقة في مايو 1942 وأخذ بنظرية التبعية النسبية والتي من مقتضاها أن يسأل الشريك عن الجريمة ولو كان الفاعل المادي لها غير مسؤول عنها لسبب يتعلق به (32) .

ومما يؤيد فكرة الأخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي هو أن القانون يسوي بين الوسائل التي يستخدمها الجاني في إرتكاب جريمته، فقد يستخدم يديه أو أحد اعضاء جسمة لتحقيق ماديات الجريمة، كما قد يستخدم أداة منفصلة عن جسمه ليتمكن من تنفيذ جريمته، كمن يدفع بعربة ثقيلة باتجاه المجني عليه لتصطدم به وتقضي عليه، أو من يحرش كلما مدربا ليهجم على شخص فيؤذيه .كمن يدفع بعربة ثقيلة باتجاه المجني عليه لتصطدم به وتقضي عليه، أو من يحرش كلبا مدربا ليهجم على شخص فيؤذيه، ومعنى هذا أن القانون لا يفرق بين الادوات التي يستخدمها الجاني في إرتكاب جريمته، فقد تكون الأداة جمادا أو حيوانا مدربا، كما قد تكون انسان حسن النية أو انسانا غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى ذلك، فإن من المتصور قانونا قيام الجريمة إذا ما استعان الجاني بأي أداة لتنفيذها، ولا فرق بين الادوات المستعملة في هذه الجريمة، بل يمكن اعتبار الانسان الذي لا إرادة له مجرد أداة في يد فاعل الجريمة حين يوجه مثل هذا الانسان إلى تنفيذ جريمته. (33) 

كذلك، فإن مما يدعم فكرة الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجرمية هو أن هذا الفاعل لا يمكن اعتباره مجرد محرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، بل هو فاعل اصلي لها، لان الشخص الذي سخره لتنفيذ الجريمة هو مجر الة في يده، وهو غير مسؤول جزائيا، والتحريض لا يوجه إلا إلى شخص اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى علم بما يطلب إليه من عمل، وعلى علم ايضا بالنتيجة الجرمية التي ستترتب على هذا العمل (34). وبناء على ذلك فإن التحريض الذي يوجه إلى الفاعل المادي الحسن النية أو عديم الاهلية لن يكون ذا جدوى في خلق التصميم الاجرامي لديه أو في زرع فكرة الجريمة في وجدانه لأنه لا يمكنه ادراك ما يطلب منه(35) . 

وقد ساعد على ظهور فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة ما ذهبت إليه النظرية الشخصية في المساهمة الجنائية من أن معيار التمييز بين الفاعل والشريك يقوم على اساس توافر نية الفاعل التي يفترض أن تنصرف ارادته للسيطرة على المشروع الاجرامي (36)، فمن توافرت لديه هذه النية يكون هو فاعل الجريمة ايا كان نوع الفعل الذي صدر عنه، وعليه، فإن الشخص كامل الاهلية الذي يتوافر لديه القصد الجرمي، تكون إرادة السيطرة على المشرع الاجرامي متحققة لدية حين يدفع شخصا عديم الاهلية أو حسن النية إلى إرتكاب الجريمة، ومثل هذه الإرادة لا يمكن القول لا يمكن القول بتوافرها لدى هذا الاخير (37) . 

المبحث الثالث 
مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

تطبق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على من يحمل شخصا عديم التمييز على إرتكاب الجريمة، كما هو الحال حين يدفع شخص طفلا غير مميز أو مجنونا إلى اشغال حريق، إذ في مثل هذه الحالة يكون الفاعل المادي بمثابة أداة في يد الفاعل المعنوي الذي يلعب دورا ايجابيا واضحا في تحقيق الجريمة، مما يجعله مستحقا لان تنسب إليه الجريمة، ولأن يعاقب كما لو كان قد باشر ركنها المادي بنفسه (38) ،كما تطبق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي – وعلى نفس الاساس – حين يكون منفذ الجريمة حسن النية (39)، أي لا قصد جرمي لديه كمن يسلم شخصا حقيبة تحتوي على مواد مخدرة على أنها حقيبة ملابس لينقلها معه ويوصلها إلى أحد اقاربه، فيأخذها منه دون أن يدري حقيقة ما تحوية هذه الحقيبة، وحالة من يعطي آخر سُماً زعافا ليقدمه إلى شخص ثالث على انه دواء، وكذلك حالة من يضع السم في حلوى ويوصلها إلى المجني عليه بواسطة شخص حسن النية فيعتبر واضع السم فاعلا لجريمة القتل بالسم (40). 

وقد توسع الفقه الحديث في مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي ليشمل كل الحالات التي تنعدم فيها إرادة منفذ الجريمة، كحالة من يكره غيره على إرتكاب الجريمة، ومثال على ذلك الرئيس الذي يأمر مرؤسه بالقيام بعمل يعتبر جريمة دون أن يكون هذا المرؤوس عالما بعدم مشروعية ما يقوم به، وكذلك حالة من يستعمل الاكراه المادي على شخص آخر لتنفيذ جريمته، كمن يمسك بيد هذا الشخص ويقوم بوضع بصمة اصبع جبرا أو اكراها على محرر مزور، ففي مثل هذه الاحوال يكون المنفذ المادي للجريمة قد ارتكب الفعل المكون لها تحت ضغط أو اكراه مادي، ويعتبر الشخص الذي صدر عنه مثل هذه الاكراه هو الفاعل للجريمة، اما الشخص المكره فإن ارادته كانت منعدمة، مما لا يمكن معه مساءلته لان الفعل الذي اتاه لا يعتبر عملا بالمعنى القانوني لهذه الكلمة، بل يعد الفعل قد صدر عمن مارس هذا الاكراه .

كما يمكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في حالة الجرائم التي تستلزم صفة خاصة في الفاعل، وهذه الجرائم هي التي لا يمكن أن يرتكبها سوى أشخاص لديهم المقدرة على اتيان الافعال المكونة للركن المادي لها بشكل مباشر، فيصيبون بأفعالهم المصلحة محل الحماية القانونية (41)، فإذا كان هناك شخص لا يتمتع بالصفة الخاصة التي يتطلبها القانون فاستعاض عن عدم قدرته هذه باستخدام منفذ لديه هذه الصفة، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة أن كان المنفذ المادي لها حسن النية (42). ومن الأمثلة على الجرائم التي تستلزم صفة خاصة في الفاعل، كصفة الجندية في الجرائم العسكرية، وصفة الموظف في الجرائم التي تخل بواجبات الوظيفة وصفة الذكورة في جريمة الاغتصاب، وعليه فإنه يمكن اعتبار المرأة فاعلا معنويا في جريمة الاغتصاب، وذلك من منطلق أن صفة الذكورة ليست قرينة غير قابلة لاثبات العكس، فقد يكون الشخص الذكر غير قادر على إرتكاب الاغتصاب لكونه عنينا مثلا، إلا أن مثل هذا الشخص يصلح لأن يكون فاعلا معنويا لهذه الجريمة أن قام هو بدفع مجنون على إرتكابها، إذ يكفي أن تتوافر الصفة الخاصة في شخص منفذ الجريمة، فيكفي أن يكون المنفذ ذكرا وان يكون من دفع هذا الشخص إلى إرتكاب الاغتصاب هو انثى، لأن دور الفاعل المعنوي ينحصر في نطاق التفكير والتدبير والتشجيع والدفع إلى إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (43). وتكون مثل هذه المرأة قد جعلت من منفذ الاغتصاب أداة بشرية في يديها Instrument humain interntionl فتعتبر بذلك فاعلا بالواسطة اي فاعلا معنويا لهذه الجريمة (44) . 
ويرى جانب من الفقه في الاردن أن المراة التي تسخر مجنونا لاغتصاب أمرأة آخرى تكون مرتكبة لجناية هتك العرض. إذ لا يمكن مساءلة هذه المرأة عن جريمة الاغتصاب، لأن جريمة الاغتصاب تستلزم أن يكون الفاعل فيها ذكرا، اما هتك العرض فيمكن أن يكون فاعلها ذكرا كما يمكن أن يكون انثى (45). ونحن لا نؤيد هذا الرأي على اطلاقه، فإذا كان ما قامت به المرأة يشكل جزءا من الافعال المكونة لجريمة الاغتصاب فإنه يمكن مساءلتها عن هذه الجريمة بصفتها شريكا اصليا اي بصفتها فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، أن كان ما قامت به من افعال مقصودة أدى إلى أن يتمكن الشخص المجنون من اتيان فعل الاغتصاب، كأن تقوم بإمساك المجني عليها وشل مقاومتها حتى يتمكن عديم المسؤولية من اغتصاب هذه الانثى . 

ولا شك أن الصفة الخاصة التي يستلزمها إرتكاب بعض الجرائم، مثل صفة العسكرية أو الجندية، تثير صعوبة عند تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، ومثال ذلك أن يقوم شخص مدني لا يحمل الصفة العسكرية بتسخير شخص عسكري حسن النية، كمنفذ مادي لجريمته، بأن يضع في امتعته لدى خروجه من المعسكر مالا أو متاعا يخص المؤسسة العسكرية، مما يشكل جريمة السرقة المنصوص عليها في المادة /26 من قانون العقوبات العسكري الأردني، وبعد الخروج من المعسكر، يأخذ الفاعل المعنوي(وهو شخص مدني) هذا المال أو المتاع من المنفذ المادي للجريمة الذي لا يدري عن الأمر شيئا، حسن النية (83). ومع تقديرنا لهذا الرأي، فإننا نرى أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي لا يجب أن ينظر إليها من زاوية التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة، بل من منطلق تعريف فاعل ففي هذه الحالة يسال الفاعل المعنوي عن الجريمة، إذ لا يوجد ما يمنع من معاقبته عنها (46)، وفي هذه الحالة، فإنه سوف يحاكم أمام المحاكم المدنية وليس امام المحكمة العسكرية، لان هذه المحاكم انما انشئت لمحاكمة أفراد الجيش، وهم المستخدمون في المؤسسة العسكرية وفق شروط الاستخدام القانونية، دون غيرهم من افراد الناس، ويلجأ في تحديد الافعال الجرمية التي ارتكبها الفاعل المعنوي ووضع التكييف القانوني لها إلى قواعد قانون العقوبات رقم 16 لسِنّه 1960، فإن كانت تشكل فعل السرقة سئل عنها، على اساس انها القدر المتيقن من الافعال الجرمية التي اتاها الفاعل المعنوي بتسخيره لمنفذ حسن النية . 

ونحن نذهب إلى ما يذهب إليه الفقه بأنه ليس هناك ما يمنع من توافر صفة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في الحالات التي تمتنع فيها مسؤولية الفاعل المادي لوجود سبب من اسباب التبرير أو لتوافر حالة من حالات الضرورة شريطة أن يكون للفاعل المعنوي دورا حاسما في تنفيذ الجريمة، كما لو حرش احدهم مجنونا لقتل شخص آخر رغبة منه في التخلص من هذا المجنون، فيهجم المجنون على هذا الشخص بسكين، فيضطر المعتدى عليه إلى قتل المجنون دفاعا عن نفسه ولكي يتفادى الخطر الذي أحاط به، ويجب حتى يعتبر الشخص فاعلا معنويا، أن لا يكون الفاعل المادي للجريمة قد تصرف بإرادته المستقلة (47)، وإنما كان أداة في يد من حرضه . 

وإذا وقف فعل المنفذ المادي عند حد الشروع، فإن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة يسأل عن الشروع بإرتكابها، وهذا أمر يقتضيه المنطق القانوني، لان المنفذ المادي كان أداة في يد الفاعل المعنوي اذ طالما بقي نشاط هذا المنفذ بعيدا عن اتمام وانجاز الجريمة اي وقف عند حد الشروع، فيسأل الفاعل المعنوي عن الشروع فقط (48) . 

أما إذا لم يصل ما قام به منفذ الجريمة إلى درجة الشروع، فإن الفاعل المعنوي لا يعاقب، لان الجريمة لم تدخل بعد في نطاق البدء بالتنفيذ، ولا شك أن تقدير قيام الشروع يتم بالنظر لما أتاه المنفذ المادي من أفعال، وليس بالنظر لما قام به الفاعل المعنوي (49) . 

ويثور تساؤل حول مدى قيام مسؤولية الفاعل المعنوي في الحالة التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة لا يستطيع إدراك حقيقة الصفة الإجرامية للفعل في الوقت الذي لم تتجه فيه إرادة المحرض إلى تحقيق النتجية الجرمية، وان اتجهت ارادته إلى تحقيق الفعل فقط وهو ما يسمى بالجرائم غير المقصودة، كمن يحرض شخصا غير ذي اهلية على القيام بفعل ينجم عنه اصابة أو قتل شخص ثالث، ومثال على ذلك من يعطي لطفل بندقية ويدفعه لإطلاق عيار ناري منها ليدربه على الرماية، فينطلق المقذوف ويصيب أحد المارة بالقرب من المكان، ففي هذا المثال تكون إرادة المحرض قد اتجهت إلى تحقيق الفعل دون تحقيق النتيجة، فهل يمكن اعتباره فاعلا معنويا في هذه الجريمة غير المقصودة، والجواب على هذا التساؤل، هو انه لا يمكن التسليم بقيام نظرية الفاعل المعنوي في الجرائم غير المقصودة، لان جميع صور الاشتراك في هذا النوع من الجرائم تعتبر من قبيل الاشتراك الاصلي، ويعتبر فاعلا للجريمة، وهذا يجعل من المحرض لغير ذي اهلية جزائية أو لحسن النية فاعلا اصليا في الجريمة غير المقصودة، ولا يكون هناك داع للجوء لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي (50)، وان كان جانب من الفقه يرى انه لا فرق بين الجرائم العمدية والجرائم غير العمدية في مجال تطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، اذ من المتصور إلا يتوافر القصد لدى الفاعل المعنوي، وانما ينسب إليه خطأ غير عمدي (51) . 


ولا يمكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على الجرائم التي ترتكب بالامتناع، لان مثل هذه الجرائم تقوم بسلوك سلبي يتمثل بالامتناع عن القيام بالالتزام الذي فرضه القانون على المنفذ حسن النية، وهذا مما لا يمكن الركون إليه أو تعليله بأن المنفذ كان خاضعا لاستغلال الفاعل المعنوي أو كان واقعا تحت تأثيره، فامتنع عن القيام بما كان يتوجب عليه القيام به نتيجة تحريض من شخص آخر، لذا، فإن من حرضه على الامتناع لا يعد فاعلا معنويا للجريمة، بل انه ليس هناك اي جريمة اصلا، لان المنفذ الذي امتنع بحسن نية عن القيام بما يتوجب عليه القيام به، لا يعد مرتكبا لجريمة، اذ لا يمكن أن تكون هناك جريمة امتناع يكون المنفذ المادي لها غير مسؤول جزائيا (52) . 

كما قد يتخذ نشاط الفاعل المعنوي صورة المساعدة التي يقدمها للمنفذ المادي للجريمة، ومثال على ذلك أن يقوم شخص بإعاقة شخص آخر عن الهرب من امام مجنون خطر ليتمكن هذا المجنون من قتله، فإن مثل هذا الشخص يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة، لانه لولا ما قام به، لما امكن أن تقع هذه الجريمة (53) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الرابع 
الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في التشريع والفقه المقارن 

مع أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي قد نشأت عن طريق الفقه، وبالذات الفقه الالماني، إلا أن هذه النظرية قد طبقت في الكثير من التشريعات العربية والأجنبية، كما أن لها تطبيقات متعددة في الفقه والقضاء العربي والأجنبي . 

المطلب الأول 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في القانون المقارن 

أخذت بعض التشريعات العربية بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ونصت على ذلك في قوانينها ومن هذه التشريعات، قانون العقوبات الجزائري، حيث نصت المادة /45 منه على أن من يحمل شخصا لا يخضع للعقوبة بسبب وضعه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لها (54). كما نصت المادة /47/3 من قانون الجزاء الكويتي على أن من يقوم بتحريض غيره على إرتكاب الجريمة، يعتبر فاعلا لها إذا كان من وجه إليه هذا التحريض على غير اهل للمسؤولية الجنائية أو كان شخصا حسن النية، على أن تقع الجريمة بناء على هذا التحريض (55)، ونصت المادة /47/3 من قانون العقوبات العراقي على انه يعد فاعلا للجريمة من دفع بأية وسيلة شخصا على تنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، إذا كان هذا الشخص غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها لاي سبب (56). كما تعرض قانون العقوبات المغربي في المادة 131 منه لمسؤولية الفاعل المعنوي بالنص على انه من حمل شخصا غير معاقب بسبب ظروفه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جرمية فإنه يعاقب بعقوبة الجريمة التي ارتكبها هذا الشخص (57). ونصت المادة /44/ ثالثا من قانون العقوبات لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على أن يكون الشريك مباشرا في الجريمة، إذا سخر غيره بأية وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسؤول عنها جنائيا لأي سبب. أ/ا قانون العقوبات البحريني، فقد نصت المادة /43 منه على أنه يعد فاعلا بالواسطة من يحمل على إرتكاب الجريمة منفذا غير مسؤول(58) . 

وهناك من التشريعات العربية من لم ينص على فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، مثل قانون العقوبات المصري والسوري واللبناني، وازاء هذا الوضع فإنه يتعين الرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة في القانون لاستظهار ما إذا كان من الممكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي بالنسبة لهذه القوانين، وإذا ما نظرنا إلى نصوص هذه القوانين نظرة فاحصة نجد أن المادة /40 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد اعتبرت التحريض وسيلة من وسائل المساهمة الجنائية، ولم تقيد هذا التحريض بشرط أن يكون منفذ الجريمة أهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية أو أن يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائي، وحيث أن نشاط الفاعل المعنوي هو في حد ذاته تحريض على إرتكاب جريمة، فإنه يعتبر والحالة هذه شريك في هذه الجريمة، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن نص المادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد نصت على انه إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من اسباب الاباحة أو لعدم وجود القصد الجنائي أو لأحوال آخرى خاصة به، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها قانونا (59) . 

أما في التشريع السوري وكذلك اللبناني، فيلاحظ أن المادة /211 من قانون العقوبات السوري والمادة/212 من قانون العقوبات اللبناني قد عرفتا فاعل الجريمة بأنه من ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة، وهذا التعريف قد تضمنته المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني، ولا شك أن هذا التعريف يتسع لمن يرتكب الجرمية مستعينا بأعضاء جسمه، وكذلك فإنه يتسع لمن يقوم بإرتكابها عن طريق أداة، سواء كانت هذه الأداة جمادا أو حيوانا أو انسانا غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية أو حسن النية فالمشرع في كل من سوريا ولبنان والاردن لم يحدد الوسيلة التي يمكن أن يلجأ اليها الفاعل في تنفيذ جريمته . 
وفيما يتعلق بالتشريعات الأجنبية، فنحن نجد أن بعض هذه التشريعات قد تضمنت اقرارا صريحا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي مثل قانون العقوبات الألماني، حيث نصت المادة /25/2 منه على أن يعاقب كفاعل كل من ارتكب الفعل الإجرامي بنفسه أو عن طريق شخص آخر، وتعني حالة إرتكاب الفعل الاجرامي عن شخص آخر إرتكاب مثل هذا الفعل بطريقة غير مباشرة، فيكون فاعل الجريمة هو الفاعل غير المباشر لها حيث سخر شخصا آخر لإرتكابها، وهو ما يعرف بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة(60) . 

ومن بين التشريعات الأجنبية التي تقر بوجود فكرة الفاعل المعنوي التشريع الانجليزي، الذي يقضي بأن الجريمة يمكن أن ترتكب مباشرة، كما يمكن أن تنفذ عن طريق شخص حسن النية وهو ما يطلق عليه تعبير " وكيل برئ Innocent Agent " ويعتبر كل من يحرض شخصا غير ذي اهلية جزائية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة فاعلا من الدرجة الأولى لهذه الجريمة، ويعامل على اساس انه " فاعل رئيس Principal Offender" وليس مجرد شريك، لأنه ليس هناك فاعل آخر يعاونه على إرتكابها حتى نعتبره فاعلا من الدرجة الثانية (61) . 

أما قانون العقوبات الايطالي، فإنه لا يفرق بين الفاعلين والشركاء في الجريمة، وإنما يصفهم بأنهم مساهمين فيها وتطبق على كل منهم عقوبة الجريمة التي ساهموا في إرتكابها، وقد نصت المادة /111 من قانون العقوبات الايطالي على الوضع الذي تقوم به حالة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، واعتبرت هذه الحالة سببا لتشديد العقاب، إذ ورد في منطوق هذه المادة أن من دفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب بسبب شرط أو صفة شخصية، يسأل عن الجريمة المرتكبة وتشدد عقوبته ويتضح من هذا النص أن عدم مسؤولية أو عدم العقاب بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي للجريمة، لا ينفي عدم مشروعية الفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة (26) . 

وبالنسبة للمشرع الفرنسي، فإنه وبالرجوع لنص المادة (6 – 121) والمادة (7 -121) من قانون العقوبات الجديد (63)، نجد أن هاتين المادتين تحددان وسائل الاشتراك وعقوبة الشريك في إرتكاب الجريمة، ولا فرق عند تطبيق المادتين المشار اليها بين حالة ما إذا كان من نفذ الجريمة اهلا للمسؤولية الجنائية أو غير اهل لها، كما انه لا فرق بين ما إذا كان القصد الجنائي متوافرا لديه ام كان غير متوافر، فمن يحرض شخصا عديم الاهلية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة أو يساعده في ذلك، فهو شريك في هذه الجريمة، كما أن هناك بعض النصوص الآخرى في قانون العقوبات الفرنسي التي تقرر مبدأ المساواة بين من يرتكب الجريمة بنفسه ومن يرتكبها بواسطة يغره، ويطلق بعض الفقهاء على من يرتكب الجريمة بواسطة غير تعبير الفاعل المعنوي Auteur intellectual وهو يسأل كالفاعل المباشر تماما على الرغم من أن دوره لا يتعدى مجرد التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة (64). ومثال على ذلك، فإن المادة (6 -441) من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي الجديد تعاقب من يحمل موظفا عموميا على تسليمه وثيقة رسمية بإستعماله لاساليب احتيالية بالحبس لمدة سنتين وبغرامة 200 ألف فرنك (65) . 

المطلب الثاني 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في الفقه المقارن 

اشرنا فيما سبق إلى أن الفقهاء الألمان كانوا هم أول من وضع فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في العصر الحديث، وقد اطلقوا عليها تسمية نظرية الفاعل غير المباشر (66). ويسلم القضاء في ألمانيا بهذه النظرية وبالنتائج المترتبة عليها، لأنها وضعت لعلاج موقف كان يمكن فيه للفاعل الحقيقي للجريمة أن يفلت من العقاب وذلك في الحالات التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة حسن النية، أو حين يكون هذا المنفذ غير ذي اهلية جزائية (67)، وقد قام الفقهاء الألمان بتحديد الحالات التي تحل فيها مسؤولية المحرض – باعتباره فاعلا للجريمة – محل مسؤولية المنفذ لهذه الجريمة (68). والذي يجمع بين هذه الحالات هو كون نطاق المسؤولية الجزائية وحصر مثل هذه المسؤولية لدى من حرض منفذ الجريمة وسخره لاقتراف الفعل المكون للركن المادي لها، وذلك لتوافر النية الجرمية لدى هذا المحرض ولتوافر إرادة السيطرة على المشرع الاجرامي الذي قام شخص غيره بتنفيذه (69). ومن الحالات التي تطبق فيها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، قيام شخص بوضع سكين في يد شخص مجنون ليقتل بها شخصاً آخر، كما يعد فاعلا معنويا المحرض الذي يضلل شخصا حسن النية، ويدفعه لإعطاء مريض مادة سامة " زرنيخ" بدلا من الدواء (70). 

وكما يعترف القانون الانجليزي بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فإن الفقه والقضاء الانجليزي يقر هذه النظرية ويأخذ بها، ويعتبر الفاعل المعنوي فاعلا اصليا للجريمة والشرط الاساسي للأخذ بفكرة الفاعل هو أن يجهل منفذ الجريمة الصفة الاجرامية لفعله (71) . 

واذا كان المشرع الإيطالي حين اقر نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم يستعمل لفظة الفاعل، إلا أن تشديده لعقوبة من دفع إلى الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب، يعني أن هذا المشرع يعتبر أن هذا المحرض هو صاحب السيطرة على المشروع الاجرامي عندما سخر غيره لتنفيذه، وهو المسؤول بالتالي عن الجريمة المرتكبة . 

اما الفقه الفرنسي، فإن موقفه من نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد تبلور في ضوء ما ذهب إليه القضاء في بعض احكامه في هذا الصدد. وبالرغم من أن المشرع الفرنسي قد حدد حالات الاشتراك، وجعلها قاصرة على التحريض والمساعدة لكي يضمن عدم توسع القضاء في تعريف الفاعل، إلا أن هذا القضاء لم يلتزم دائما بهذا المعيار، فقضى باعتبار بعض المساهمين في الجريمة فاعلين لها، بالرغم من أن ما بذلوه من نشاط لا يتجاوز حدود الاشتراك، ووقع عليهم العقاب بصفتهم فاعلين، وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قضي باعتبار من استغل خطأ شخص آخر في معرفة المالك الحقيقي للاشياء، فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة كما قضي بأنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة من يستولي على مال ضائع عثر عليه شخص آخر لم يكن سوى أداة في يد المتهم حصل عن طريقها على الشيء الضائع (73) . 

والواقع أن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم تجد قبولا لدى الفقهاء الفرنسيين، لان من يحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة يكون شريكا فيها، ولو كان من وجه إليه التحريض عديم الأهلية أو حسن النية، ولكن هذا لم يمنع جانبا من الفقه الفرنسي من القول بأن أحكام القضاء حول الفاعل المعنوي تعتبر تطبيقا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي وذلك في الحالة التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة ليس سوى أداة في يد المحرض(74) . 

وفي مصر، فإن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد اثارت جدلا في الفقه، ويرى فريق من الشراح أن المشرع المصري لم يَعرف هذه النظرية لانها تتعارض مع الكثير من احكام قانون العقوبات، بينما يذهب فريق آخر من الشراح إلى القول بأن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لا تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات، بل أن هذا القانون قد عرف النظرية وطبقها في بعض النصوص التي يعتبر فيها المحرض فاعلا لان مرتكب الفعل أو الافعال المكونة للجريمة لم يكن إلا الة في يد هذا المحرض استعملها لبلوغ هدفه. وعليه، فإن هذا الفريق من الشراح يرى بأن المشرع المصري قد ساير فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في بعض الاحوال الاستثنائية، وذلك بالنظر لما قدره المشرع من أن سلوك المحرض والدور الذي لعبه في الجريمة على جانب كبير من الخطورة فساوى بصريح النص احيانا بين ما إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة بنفسه وما إذا اقتصر دوره فيها على مجرد التحريض (75). ومن الامثلة على ذلك ما ورد في المادة/ 126 من قانون العقوبات المصري التي تعاقب كل موظف أو مستخدم عمومي أمر بتعذيب منهم أو فعل ذلك بنفسه لحمله على الاعتراف، والمادة /206 من القانون نفسه التي تعاقب من يقلد أو يزور اشياء معينة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره، كما أن المادة /288 من قانون العقوبات المصري تنص على أن كل من خطف بالتحايل أو بالاكراه طفلا لم يبلغ سنه ست عشرة سِنّه كاملة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره يعاقب بالسجن، فإن كان المخطوف انثى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة، ويلاحظ بالنسبة للمواد الانف ذكرها أن المشرع قد اعتبر المحرض في حكم الفاعل الاصلي، وقد قررت محكمة النقض المصرية في حكم لها أن المحكمة ليست في حاجة إلى بحث طريقة الاشتراك في جريمة الخطف، لأن القانون سوى بين الفاعل الاصلي والشريك في هذه الجريمة، واعتبر مرتكبها فاعلا اصليا سواء ارتكبها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره (76) . 

ولا يقر الفقه المصري في غالبيته العظمى على الأخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي(77)، وهو يذهب إلى القول بأن هذه النظرية لا ينطبق على نصوص قانون العقوبات المصري المعمول به، ولا يجوز الاستدلال بالامثلة التي ورد ذكرها انفا في المواد /126، 206، 288، على أن المشرع المصري يعترف بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، إذ أن الصور التي سبق استعراضها لا علاقة لها بصورة الفاعل المعنوي، فهذه الصورة تفترض أن المنفذ غير مسؤول جزائيا بينما في الحالات التي ترتكب فيها الجريمة بنفس الشخص أو بواسطة غيره، يكون هذا الغير مسؤولا جنائيا عن الافعال التي قام بإرتكابها، فالفرض هنا أن الوسيط مسؤولا ومن حرضه على الجريمة هو شريك له وجد المشرع في عمله خطوره مساوية لخطورة الفاعل فاعتبره فاعلا على خلاف القواعد العامة (78). ثم أن المادة /39 من قانون العقوبات المصري تستلزم قيام الفاعل بعمل مادي الأمر الذي لا يصدق على الفاعل المعنوي، كما أن صفة الشريك لا تتغير إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لأحوال خاصة به، فهو– أي الشريك – لا ينقلب إلى فاعل (79) . 

ويضيف بعض الفقه إلى حجج القائلين بعدم انطباق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي في القانون المصري حججا آخرى اهمها انتفاء الفائدة وعدم وجود ضرورة قانونية لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي " الفاعل بالواسطة " لأن المشرع المصري قد تدارك النقص الذي شاب القانون الالماني عندما أخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فالمادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد فرضت مسؤولية الشريك جنائيا حتى ولو كان الفاعل غير مسؤول عن الجريمة، كما يسوق اصحاب هذا الراي حجة آخرى مفادها أن الانسان لا يصلح أن يكون مجرد أداة لإرتكاب الجريمة إلا إذا استخدمه الجاني كأداة في يده، كمن يدفع شخصا نحو آخر فيسقط عليه ويُحدث به عدة اصابات، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا في جنحة الايذاء المقصود، وفي هذا المثال لم يكن للشخص المستعمل في إرتكاب الجريمة أي دور فيها، فكان شأنه في ذلك شأن غيره من الوسائل، اما المنفذ غير المسؤول جنائيا، فهو انسان له إرادة من الناحية الفعلية وان كانت هذه الإرادة غير معتبره قانونا كالصغير والمجنون ولا يمكن تشبيهه بأنه وسيله من وسائل الجريمة أو أدواتها، وتضاف حجة ثالثة إلى ما سبق وهي أنه يكفي لتوافر التحريض مجرد بث التصميم على إرتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة في ذهن المنفذ بغض النظر عما إذا كان هذا الاخير يدرك عدم مشروعية الفعل الذي يحيط به أو مناصرة الاجرامية، واثر التحريض هو مجرد إرتكاب الفعل من الناحية المادية وهو ما نجح المحرض في احداثه ولو لم يكن المنفذ مسؤولا جزائيا (80) . 

وفي سوريا، فإن جانبا من الفقه يميل لتأييد نظرية الفاعل المعنوي(81)، في حين أن جانبا آخر من الفقه يرى عكس هذا الراي وذلك من منطلق أن تعريف المحرض في قانون العقوبات السوري(المادة/216) لا يتسع لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، لأن التحريض لايتصور إلا إذا كان من وجه إليه التحريض قادرا على إدراك الصفة الجرمية للفعل الذي طلب إليه إرتكابه، وهذا لا يتحقق حين يكون المحرض غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو حين يكون الجريمة الذي ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف هذه الجريمة، وهذا التعريف يدخل في مضمونه الفاعل المعنوي، الذي يسأل تماما كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا للجريمة ويتحمل تبعتها على هذا الاساس، لأن المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني لا تفرق بين ما إذا كان فاعل الجريمة قام بتنفيذها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره الذي كان مجرد أداة في يده، فالقانون عادة لا يهتم بالوسيلة التي يستعملها الجاني في تنفييذ جريمته، ويستوي في هذه الحالة أن تكون وسيلة الفاعل جمادا أو حيوانا مدربا أو انسانا حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية، اذ طالما أن الفاعل المعنوي قد توافر لديه قصد تحقيق الجريمة وابراز عناصرها إلى حيز الوجود، فإنه يسأل عنها ولو كان منفذها انسانا غير مسؤول جنائيا(84) ونحن نميل إلى الأخذ بهذا الرأي . 

ونخلص إلى القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة هو فاعل أصلي وليس محرضا، لان التحريض لا يوجد إلا لشخص اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى علم بما يطلب إليه من افعال جرمية وبالنتيجة الجرمية التي ستترتب على هذه الافعال(85). والفاعل المعنوي للجريمة بهذا المعنى يعد مرتكبا لها، لانه يعتبر مرتكبا للفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة(بواسطة غيره) ويعاقب نتيجة لذلك بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي وقعت اي بعقوبة الجريمة التي إذا تحققت النتيجة، وبعقوبة الشروع إذا لم تتحقق هذه النتيجة لاسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها . 

الخاتمة 

من خلال دراستنا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فقد تبين أن فاعل الجريمة لا يقتصر على الفاعل المادي الذي قام بتنفيذ الفعل أو الافعال المادية المكونة لهذه الجريمة، وإنما ينسحب ايضا على من سخر غيره في تنفيذ الفعل، فكان المنفذ المادي بمثابة آلة في يده استعملها لابراز عناصر الجريمة إلى حيز الوجود . 

وينبغي لكي تتوافر صفة الفاعل المعنوي في الجاني أن يصدر عنه نشاط ايجابي، واذا كان هذا النشاط لا يدخل في العناصر المادية للجريمة إلا انه يجب أن يكون له دور حاسم في تنفيذها، كما ينبغي ايضا أن تكون مسؤولية المنفذ للجريمة منتقية لانعدام التمييز أو لعدم توافر القصد الجرمي لديه، فتكون عناصر الجريمة بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي هذا، غير متوافرة، طالما أن الفعل الذي حمله الفاعل المعنوي على إرتكابه لا يشكل جريمة بالنسبة إليه، لانه اي منفذ الجريمة كان مجرد أداة سخرها الفاعل المعنوي لتحقيق الجريمة، مما يفيد سيطرة الفاعل المعنوي على المشروع الاجرامي ومسؤوليته عن هذه الجريمة وتحمله لتبعتها، كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا (86) . 

ولا شك أن الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي تسد ثغرة في النظام العقابي لان العدالة تأبى أن يفلت نشاط هذا الفاعل من العقاب، إذ أن مثل هذا النشاط لا يمكن اعتباره تدخلا في الجريمة، كما لا يمكن اعتباره تحريضا على إرتكابها، لان التحريض كما راينا يفترض أن يوجه لشخص لديه الوعي والادراك الذي يمكنه من استيعاب الفعل الجرمي وتقدير دلالته وهو أمر يفتقده الصغير والمجنون والشخص حسن النية ، وبالتالي، فإنه لا مفر من القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي هو الفاعل للجريمة (87)، فهو مسؤول عنها ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها في نص القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الرابع 
الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في التشريع والفقه المقارن 

مع أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي قد نشأت عن طريق الفقه، وبالذات الفقه الالماني، إلا أن هذه النظرية قد طبقت في الكثير من التشريعات العربية والأجنبية، كما أن لها تطبيقات متعددة في الفقه والقضاء العربي والأجنبي . 

المطلب الأول 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في القانون المقارن 

أخذت بعض التشريعات العربية بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ونصت على ذلك في قوانينها ومن هذه التشريعات، قانون العقوبات الجزائري، حيث نصت المادة /45 منه على أن من يحمل شخصا لا يخضع للعقوبة بسبب وضعه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لها (54). كما نصت المادة /47/3 من قانون الجزاء الكويتي على أن من يقوم بتحريض غيره على إرتكاب الجريمة، يعتبر فاعلا لها إذا كان من وجه إليه هذا التحريض على غير اهل للمسؤولية الجنائية أو كان شخصا حسن النية، على أن تقع الجريمة بناء على هذا التحريض (55)، ونصت المادة /47/3 من قانون العقوبات العراقي على انه يعد فاعلا للجريمة من دفع بأية وسيلة شخصا على تنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، إذا كان هذا الشخص غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها لاي سبب (56). كما تعرض قانون العقوبات المغربي في المادة 131 منه لمسؤولية الفاعل المعنوي بالنص على انه من حمل شخصا غير معاقب بسبب ظروفه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جرمية فإنه يعاقب بعقوبة الجريمة التي ارتكبها هذا الشخص (57). ونصت المادة /44/ ثالثا من قانون العقوبات لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على أن يكون الشريك مباشرا في الجريمة، إذا سخر غيره بأية وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسؤول عنها جنائيا لأي سبب. أ/ا قانون العقوبات البحريني، فقد نصت المادة /43 منه على أنه يعد فاعلا بالواسطة من يحمل على إرتكاب الجريمة منفذا غير مسؤول(58) . 

وهناك من التشريعات العربية من لم ينص على فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، مثل قانون العقوبات المصري والسوري واللبناني، وازاء هذا الوضع فإنه يتعين الرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة في القانون لاستظهار ما إذا كان من الممكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي بالنسبة لهذه القوانين، وإذا ما نظرنا إلى نصوص هذه القوانين نظرة فاحصة نجد أن المادة /40 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد اعتبرت التحريض وسيلة من وسائل المساهمة الجنائية، ولم تقيد هذا التحريض بشرط أن يكون منفذ الجريمة أهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية أو أن يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائي، وحيث أن نشاط الفاعل المعنوي هو في حد ذاته تحريض على إرتكاب جريمة، فإنه يعتبر والحالة هذه شريك في هذه الجريمة، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن نص المادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد نصت على انه إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من اسباب الاباحة أو لعدم وجود القصد الجنائي أو لأحوال آخرى خاصة به، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها قانونا (59) . 

أما في التشريع السوري وكذلك اللبناني، فيلاحظ أن المادة /211 من قانون العقوبات السوري والمادة/212 من قانون العقوبات اللبناني قد عرفتا فاعل الجريمة بأنه من ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة، وهذا التعريف قد تضمنته المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني، ولا شك أن هذا التعريف يتسع لمن يرتكب الجرمية مستعينا بأعضاء جسمه، وكذلك فإنه يتسع لمن يقوم بإرتكابها عن طريق أداة، سواء كانت هذه الأداة جمادا أو حيوانا أو انسانا غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية أو حسن النية فالمشرع في كل من سوريا ولبنان والاردن لم يحدد الوسيلة التي يمكن أن يلجأ اليها الفاعل في تنفيذ جريمته . 
وفيما يتعلق بالتشريعات الأجنبية، فنحن نجد أن بعض هذه التشريعات قد تضمنت اقرارا صريحا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي مثل قانون العقوبات الألماني، حيث نصت المادة /25/2 منه على أن يعاقب كفاعل كل من ارتكب الفعل الإجرامي بنفسه أو عن طريق شخص آخر، وتعني حالة إرتكاب الفعل الاجرامي عن شخص آخر إرتكاب مثل هذا الفعل بطريقة غير مباشرة، فيكون فاعل الجريمة هو الفاعل غير المباشر لها حيث سخر شخصا آخر لإرتكابها، وهو ما يعرف بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة(60) . 

ومن بين التشريعات الأجنبية التي تقر بوجود فكرة الفاعل المعنوي التشريع الانجليزي، الذي يقضي بأن الجريمة يمكن أن ترتكب مباشرة، كما يمكن أن تنفذ عن طريق شخص حسن النية وهو ما يطلق عليه تعبير " وكيل برئ Innocent Agent " ويعتبر كل من يحرض شخصا غير ذي اهلية جزائية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة فاعلا من الدرجة الأولى لهذه الجريمة، ويعامل على اساس انه " فاعل رئيس Principal Offender" وليس مجرد شريك، لأنه ليس هناك فاعل آخر يعاونه على إرتكابها حتى نعتبره فاعلا من الدرجة الثانية (61) . 

أما قانون العقوبات الايطالي، فإنه لا يفرق بين الفاعلين والشركاء في الجريمة، وإنما يصفهم بأنهم مساهمين فيها وتطبق على كل منهم عقوبة الجريمة التي ساهموا في إرتكابها، وقد نصت المادة /111 من قانون العقوبات الايطالي على الوضع الذي تقوم به حالة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، واعتبرت هذه الحالة سببا لتشديد العقاب، إذ ورد في منطوق هذه المادة أن من دفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب بسبب شرط أو صفة شخصية، يسأل عن الجريمة المرتكبة وتشدد عقوبته ويتضح من هذا النص أن عدم مسؤولية أو عدم العقاب بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي للجريمة، لا ينفي عدم مشروعية الفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة (26) . 

وبالنسبة للمشرع الفرنسي، فإنه وبالرجوع لنص المادة (6 – 121) والمادة (7 -121) من قانون العقوبات الجديد (63)، نجد أن هاتين المادتين تحددان وسائل الاشتراك وعقوبة الشريك في إرتكاب الجريمة، ولا فرق عند تطبيق المادتين المشار اليها بين حالة ما إذا كان من نفذ الجريمة اهلا للمسؤولية الجنائية أو غير اهل لها، كما انه لا فرق بين ما إذا كان القصد الجنائي متوافرا لديه ام كان غير متوافر، فمن يحرض شخصا عديم الاهلية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة أو يساعده في ذلك، فهو شريك في هذه الجريمة، كما أن هناك بعض النصوص الآخرى في قانون العقوبات الفرنسي التي تقرر مبدأ المساواة بين من يرتكب الجريمة بنفسه ومن يرتكبها بواسطة يغره، ويطلق بعض الفقهاء على من يرتكب الجريمة بواسطة غير تعبير الفاعل المعنوي Auteur intellectual وهو يسأل كالفاعل المباشر تماما على الرغم من أن دوره لا يتعدى مجرد التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة (64). ومثال على ذلك، فإن المادة (6 -441) من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي الجديد تعاقب من يحمل موظفا عموميا على تسليمه وثيقة رسمية بإستعماله لاساليب احتيالية بالحبس لمدة سنتين وبغرامة 200 ألف فرنك (65) . 

المطلب الثاني 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في الفقه المقارن 

اشرنا فيما سبق إلى أن الفقهاء الألمان كانوا هم أول من وضع فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في العصر الحديث، وقد اطلقوا عليها تسمية نظرية الفاعل غير المباشر (66). ويسلم القضاء في ألمانيا بهذه النظرية وبالنتائج المترتبة عليها، لأنها وضعت لعلاج موقف كان يمكن فيه للفاعل الحقيقي للجريمة أن يفلت من العقاب وذلك في الحالات التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة حسن النية، أو حين يكون هذا المنفذ غير ذي اهلية جزائية (67)، وقد قام الفقهاء الألمان بتحديد الحالات التي تحل فيها مسؤولية المحرض – باعتباره فاعلا للجريمة – محل مسؤولية المنفذ لهذه الجريمة (68). والذي يجمع بين هذه الحالات هو كون نطاق المسؤولية الجزائية وحصر مثل هذه المسؤولية لدى من حرض منفذ الجريمة وسخره لاقتراف الفعل المكون للركن المادي لها، وذلك لتوافر النية الجرمية لدى هذا المحرض ولتوافر إرادة السيطرة على المشرع الاجرامي الذي قام شخص غيره بتنفيذه (69). ومن الحالات التي تطبق فيها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، قيام شخص بوضع سكين في يد شخص مجنون ليقتل بها شخصاً آخر، كما يعد فاعلا معنويا المحرض الذي يضلل شخصا حسن النية، ويدفعه لإعطاء مريض مادة سامة " زرنيخ" بدلا من الدواء (70). 

وكما يعترف القانون الانجليزي بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فإن الفقه والقضاء الانجليزي يقر هذه النظرية ويأخذ بها، ويعتبر الفاعل المعنوي فاعلا اصليا للجريمة والشرط الاساسي للأخذ بفكرة الفاعل هو أن يجهل منفذ الجريمة الصفة الاجرامية لفعله (71) . 

واذا كان المشرع الإيطالي حين اقر نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم يستعمل لفظة الفاعل، إلا أن تشديده لعقوبة من دفع إلى الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب، يعني أن هذا المشرع يعتبر أن هذا المحرض هو صاحب السيطرة على المشروع الاجرامي عندما سخر غيره لتنفيذه، وهو المسؤول بالتالي عن الجريمة المرتكبة . 

اما الفقه الفرنسي، فإن موقفه من نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد تبلور في ضوء ما ذهب إليه القضاء في بعض احكامه في هذا الصدد. وبالرغم من أن المشرع الفرنسي قد حدد حالات الاشتراك، وجعلها قاصرة على التحريض والمساعدة لكي يضمن عدم توسع القضاء في تعريف الفاعل، إلا أن هذا القضاء لم يلتزم دائما بهذا المعيار، فقضى باعتبار بعض المساهمين في الجريمة فاعلين لها، بالرغم من أن ما بذلوه من نشاط لا يتجاوز حدود الاشتراك، ووقع عليهم العقاب بصفتهم فاعلين، وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قضي باعتبار من استغل خطأ شخص آخر في معرفة المالك الحقيقي للاشياء، فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة كما قضي بأنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة من يستولي على مال ضائع عثر عليه شخص آخر لم يكن سوى أداة في يد المتهم حصل عن طريقها على الشيء الضائع (73) . 

والواقع أن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم تجد قبولا لدى الفقهاء الفرنسيين، لان من يحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة يكون شريكا فيها، ولو كان من وجه إليه التحريض عديم الأهلية أو حسن النية، ولكن هذا لم يمنع جانبا من الفقه الفرنسي من القول بأن أحكام القضاء حول الفاعل المعنوي تعتبر تطبيقا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي وذلك في الحالة التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة ليس سوى أداة في يد المحرض(74) . 

وفي مصر، فإن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد اثارت جدلا في الفقه، ويرى فريق من الشراح أن المشرع المصري لم يَعرف هذه النظرية لانها تتعارض مع الكثير من احكام قانون العقوبات، بينما يذهب فريق آخر من الشراح إلى القول بأن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لا تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات، بل أن هذا القانون قد عرف النظرية وطبقها في بعض النصوص التي يعتبر فيها المحرض فاعلا لان مرتكب الفعل أو الافعال المكونة للجريمة لم يكن إلا الة في يد هذا المحرض استعملها لبلوغ هدفه. وعليه، فإن هذا الفريق من الشراح يرى بأن المشرع المصري قد ساير فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في بعض الاحوال الاستثنائية، وذلك بالنظر لما قدره المشرع من أن سلوك المحرض والدور الذي لعبه في الجريمة على جانب كبير من الخطورة فساوى بصريح النص احيانا بين ما إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة بنفسه وما إذا اقتصر دوره فيها على مجرد التحريض (75). ومن الامثلة على ذلك ما ورد في المادة/ 126 من قانون العقوبات المصري التي تعاقب كل موظف أو مستخدم عمومي أمر بتعذيب منهم أو فعل ذلك بنفسه لحمله على الاعتراف، والمادة /206 من القانون نفسه التي تعاقب من يقلد أو يزور اشياء معينة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره، كما أن المادة /288 من قانون العقوبات المصري تنص على أن كل من خطف بالتحايل أو بالاكراه طفلا لم يبلغ سنه ست عشرة سِنّه كاملة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره يعاقب بالسجن، فإن كان المخطوف انثى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة، ويلاحظ بالنسبة للمواد الانف ذكرها أن المشرع قد اعتبر المحرض في حكم الفاعل الاصلي، وقد قررت محكمة النقض المصرية في حكم لها أن المحكمة ليست في حاجة إلى بحث طريقة الاشتراك في جريمة الخطف، لأن القانون سوى بين الفاعل الاصلي والشريك في هذه الجريمة، واعتبر مرتكبها فاعلا اصليا سواء ارتكبها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره (76) . 

ولا يقر الفقه المصري في غالبيته العظمى على الأخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي(77)، وهو يذهب إلى القول بأن هذه النظرية لا ينطبق على نصوص قانون العقوبات المصري المعمول به، ولا يجوز الاستدلال بالامثلة التي ورد ذكرها انفا في المواد /126، 206، 288، على أن المشرع المصري يعترف بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، إذ أن الصور التي سبق استعراضها لا علاقة لها بصورة الفاعل المعنوي، فهذه الصورة تفترض أن المنفذ غير مسؤول جزائيا بينما في الحالات التي ترتكب فيها الجريمة بنفس الشخص أو بواسطة غيره، يكون هذا الغير مسؤولا جنائيا عن الافعال التي قام بإرتكابها، فالفرض هنا أن الوسيط مسؤولا ومن حرضه على الجريمة هو شريك له وجد المشرع في عمله خطوره مساوية لخطورة الفاعل فاعتبره فاعلا على خلاف القواعد العامة (78). ثم أن المادة /39 من قانون العقوبات المصري تستلزم قيام الفاعل بعمل مادي الأمر الذي لا يصدق على الفاعل المعنوي، كما أن صفة الشريك لا تتغير إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لأحوال خاصة به، فهو– أي الشريك – لا ينقلب إلى فاعل (79) . 

ويضيف بعض الفقه إلى حجج القائلين بعدم انطباق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي في القانون المصري حججا آخرى اهمها انتفاء الفائدة وعدم وجود ضرورة قانونية لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي " الفاعل بالواسطة " لأن المشرع المصري قد تدارك النقص الذي شاب القانون الالماني عندما أخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فالمادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد فرضت مسؤولية الشريك جنائيا حتى ولو كان الفاعل غير مسؤول عن الجريمة، كما يسوق اصحاب هذا الراي حجة آخرى مفادها أن الانسان لا يصلح أن يكون مجرد أداة لإرتكاب الجريمة إلا إذا استخدمه الجاني كأداة في يده، كمن يدفع شخصا نحو آخر فيسقط عليه ويُحدث به عدة اصابات، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا في جنحة الايذاء المقصود، وفي هذا المثال لم يكن للشخص المستعمل في إرتكاب الجريمة أي دور فيها، فكان شأنه في ذلك شأن غيره من الوسائل، اما المنفذ غير المسؤول جنائيا، فهو انسان له إرادة من الناحية الفعلية وان كانت هذه الإرادة غير معتبره قانونا كالصغير والمجنون ولا يمكن تشبيهه بأنه وسيله من وسائل الجريمة أو أدواتها، وتضاف حجة ثالثة إلى ما سبق وهي أنه يكفي لتوافر التحريض مجرد بث التصميم على إرتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة في ذهن المنفذ بغض النظر عما إذا كان هذا الاخير يدرك عدم مشروعية الفعل الذي يحيط به أو مناصرة الاجرامية، واثر التحريض هو مجرد إرتكاب الفعل من الناحية المادية وهو ما نجح المحرض في احداثه ولو لم يكن المنفذ مسؤولا جزائيا (80) . 

وفي سوريا، فإن جانبا من الفقه يميل لتأييد نظرية الفاعل المعنوي(81)، في حين أن جانبا آخر من الفقه يرى عكس هذا الراي وذلك من منطلق أن تعريف المحرض في قانون العقوبات السوري(المادة/216) لا يتسع لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، لأن التحريض لايتصور إلا إذا كان من وجه إليه التحريض قادرا على إدراك الصفة الجرمية للفعل الذي طلب إليه إرتكابه، وهذا لا يتحقق حين يكون المحرض غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو حين يكون الجريمة الذي ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف هذه الجريمة، وهذا التعريف يدخل في مضمونه الفاعل المعنوي، الذي يسأل تماما كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا للجريمة ويتحمل تبعتها على هذا الاساس، لأن المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني لا تفرق بين ما إذا كان فاعل الجريمة قام بتنفيذها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره الذي كان مجرد أداة في يده، فالقانون عادة لا يهتم بالوسيلة التي يستعملها الجاني في تنفييذ جريمته، ويستوي في هذه الحالة أن تكون وسيلة الفاعل جمادا أو حيوانا مدربا أو انسانا حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية، اذ طالما أن الفاعل المعنوي قد توافر لديه قصد تحقيق الجريمة وابراز عناصرها إلى حيز الوجود، فإنه يسأل عنها ولو كان منفذها انسانا غير مسؤول جنائيا(84) ونحن نميل إلى الأخذ بهذا الرأي . 

ونخلص إلى القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة هو فاعل أصلي وليس محرضا، لان التحريض لا يوجد إلا لشخص اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى علم بما يطلب إليه من افعال جرمية وبالنتيجة الجرمية التي ستترتب على هذه الافعال(85). والفاعل المعنوي للجريمة بهذا المعنى يعد مرتكبا لها، لانه يعتبر مرتكبا للفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة(بواسطة غيره) ويعاقب نتيجة لذلك بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي وقعت اي بعقوبة الجريمة التي إذا تحققت النتيجة، وبعقوبة الشروع إذا لم تتحقق هذه النتيجة لاسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها . 

الخاتمة 

من خلال دراستنا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فقد تبين أن فاعل الجريمة لا يقتصر على الفاعل المادي الذي قام بتنفيذ الفعل أو الافعال المادية المكونة لهذه الجريمة، وإنما ينسحب ايضا على من سخر غيره في تنفيذ الفعل، فكان المنفذ المادي بمثابة آلة في يده استعملها لابراز عناصر الجريمة إلى حيز الوجود . 

وينبغي لكي تتوافر صفة الفاعل المعنوي في الجاني أن يصدر عنه نشاط ايجابي، واذا كان هذا النشاط لا يدخل في العناصر المادية للجريمة إلا انه يجب أن يكون له دور حاسم في تنفيذها، كما ينبغي ايضا أن تكون مسؤولية المنفذ للجريمة منتقية لانعدام التمييز أو لعدم توافر القصد الجرمي لديه، فتكون عناصر الجريمة بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي هذا، غير متوافرة، طالما أن الفعل الذي حمله الفاعل المعنوي على إرتكابه لا يشكل جريمة بالنسبة إليه، لانه اي منفذ الجريمة كان مجرد أداة سخرها الفاعل المعنوي لتحقيق الجريمة، مما يفيد سيطرة الفاعل المعنوي على المشروع الاجرامي ومسؤوليته عن هذه الجريمة وتحمله لتبعتها، كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا (86) . 

ولا شك أن الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي تسد ثغرة في النظام العقابي لان العدالة تأبى أن يفلت نشاط هذا الفاعل من العقاب، إذ أن مثل هذا النشاط لا يمكن اعتباره تدخلا في الجريمة، كما لا يمكن اعتباره تحريضا على إرتكابها، لان التحريض كما راينا يفترض أن يوجه لشخص لديه الوعي والادراك الذي يمكنه من استيعاب الفعل الجرمي وتقدير دلالته وهو أمر يفتقده الصغير والمجنون والشخص حسن النية ، وبالتالي، فإنه لا مفر من القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي هو الفاعل للجريمة (87)، فهو مسؤول عنها ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها في نص القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبالرغم من أن نصوص قانون العقوبات الأردني وبالتحديد نص المادة /75، يستوعب فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، ويتسع لكي ينطبق عليها، إلا انه سيكون من الافضل لو أن المشرع الأردني قد وضع نصا خاصا بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة لحسم الأمر ولتجنب اي خلاف قد ينشأ حول تطبيق هذه الفكرة على نصوص قانون العقوبات، وذلك اسوة بما فعله كل من المشرع الجزائي والمشرع الكويتي والمشرع العراقي والمشرع المغربي الذي أخذوا صراحة بنظرية الفاعل وضمنوها نصوصا قانونية تعتبر من يستخدم غيره في إرتكاب الجريمة فاعلا اصليا لها إذا كان منفذ الجريمة غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو كان حسن النية . 

قائمة المراجع 

أ?- المراجع باللغة العربية : 

1. الدكتور احمد الخمليش، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام، مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط . 
2. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب، التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 19701 . 
3. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981. 
4. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942. 
5. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، 1979. 
6. الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات، القاهرة، 1987. 
7. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الجزاء الأول، الجريمة، الطبعة الثانية، 1992. 
8. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959. 
9. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق، 1981 – 1982 
10. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974. 
11. الدكتور عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية الاسكندرية . 
12. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام بغداد 1992. 
13. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الارني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان، 1983. 
14. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامه، قانون العقوبات القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979. 
15. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة ، دمشق، 1964. 
16. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت . 
17. الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع السكسونية والتشريع المصري، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956. 
18. الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة، 1945 
19. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة، 1983. 
20. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي، 1976. 
21. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992. 


ب?- المراجع باللغة الأجنبية : 

1. P. Bouzat ET J. Pinatel, Ttaite theorique ET Pratique de Droit Penal, Tome I, Dalloz, Paris, 1963. 
2. Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop, Dalloz, Penal, II, 1967. 
3. Dana, A- Ch. Essai sur IA notion d’infration penale, Librairie Generale de Droit et de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982. 
4. Garcon, E., Code Penal annote, Tome I, Sirey, Paris , 1952 
5. R. Merle ET a. Vitu, Traite de Droit Criminel, 2eme edition, Cujas, Paris 1973. 
6. Rassat M- L., Droit Penal, Press universitaire de France, 1988. 
7. Smith and Hogan, Criminal Law, 5th edition, Butteworths, 1983. 
8. G. Stefani ET G. Levasseure, Droit Penal General, 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975. 

الهوامش 

1. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974، ص 435. 
2. يرادف تعبير " المساهمة الجنائية " المصطلح الفرنسي "Participation Criminelle" اما تعبير الاشتراك فيقتصر في دلالته على المساهمة التبعية، وهي ترادف المصطلح الفرنسي “Complicite” ، أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992، ص 3 و 4. 
3. Rassat, M. Laure, Droit penal , Press Universitaire de France, 1988, P. 422. 
4. اعمال المؤتمر الدولي لقانون العقوبات، اثينا 1957، المجلة الدولية لقانون العقوبات. Rev. International de Droit Penal, 1957, P.508 
وانظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص 9 و 10 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي 1976، ص 39. 

5. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 1970، ص 181. 
6. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، س 434 
7. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981، ص 613. 
8. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 186، الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613. 
9. يرى جانب من الفقه أن الفاعل المعنوي قد سمي كذلك لان العنصر المعنوي للجريمة قد توفر لديه بينما توفر عنصرها المادي لدى المنفذ، ومن ثم فإن المنطق يقضي بأن نعتبر الشخصين فاعلين مع غيرهما حيث انهما قد ساهما بطريقة مباشرة في الجريدة ولتمييز احدهما عن الآخر فإن الأول يطلق عليه وصف " الفاعل المعنوي" والثاني وصف " الفاعل " انظر : انظر الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187، هامش رقم (1)
10. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرج السابق، ص 154، الدكتور علي عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية – الاسكندرية، بلا تاريخ، ص 280 وانظر : 
DANA A. Charles, Essai sur la notion d’Indfraction Penale, Libairie Generale de Droitet de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982, p. 124. 
11. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959، ص 301. 
12. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامة، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، ص 486. 
13. فالعبرة دائما بقصد المحرض، فإن كان قصده الاستعانة بشخص آخر لتنفيذ جريمته بالطريقة التي ارادها، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا معنويا لها حتى ولو كان الشخص الذي استعان به مسؤولا جزائيا أو سيء النية، انظر : الدكتور احمد على المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 193. 
14. Cass. Crim. 15 juin 1917, Sirey, 1920. I. 329 note Roux, Voir Garcon E. Code Penal annote, Tomme 1, Sirey, Paris, 1952, Art, 60. no.202. 
15. الاستاذ محمد ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري، الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة 1945، ص 288، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 154، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434 الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 614، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات القاهرة 1987، ص 272. 
16. نقض مصري 11/12/1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية لمحكمة النقض، ج 5، رقم 27، ص 41. 
17. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
18. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 488 
19. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت، بلا تاريخ، ص 272. 
20. Quelqu’un qui n’a pas accomple lui- meme L’acte materiel constitutif du delit, mais qui a ete simplement la cause intellectuelle de la commission de celui-ci(auteur intellectual)Voir:G.Stefaniet G. Lavasseur, Droit Penal General , 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975, p.250 
21. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942، ص 44، الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع الانجلوسكسونية والتشريع المصري مجلة القانون والاقتصاد العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956، ص 141 وانظر : 

Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop. Dalloz, Penal 11, 1967, p.2 
22. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155، الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عامر، المرجع السابق، ص 274. 
23. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الكتاب الأول، الجريمة الطبعة الثانية 1992، 597. 
24. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613، 614. 
25. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
26. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط، بلا تاريخ، ص 210. 
27. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق ص 486 
28. وقد اوضحت محكمة النقض السورية الفرق بين الفاعل المعنوي والمحرض، واعتبرت أن فيصل التفرقة بينهما هو أن الأول يدفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير اهل للمسؤولية أو حسن النية في حين يقوم الثاني بدفع شخص اهل للمسؤولية وسيء النية إلى إرتكاب الجريمة، انظر قرار محكمة النقض السورية رقم 283 صادر في 9/2/1965 مجموعة القواعد القانونية، رقم 778 ص 392 اشار إليه الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 159 هامش رقم (2) . 
29. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
30. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة، دمشق 1964، ص 372 
31. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 619 
32. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 486. 
33. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
34. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 157 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة 1983، ص 378، وانظر الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
35. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق 1981 – 1982 ص 174. 
36. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
37. يرى اصحاب النظرية الشخصية في المساهمة الجنائية انه إذا استحال التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية على اساس مادي موضوعي اي بالنظر إلى نوع الفعل المرتكب، كانت الوسيلة الوحيدة التي إلى هذا التمييز هي البحث في عناصر الركن المعنوي لاستخلاص معياره، والاعتبارات الشخصية التي تعتمد عليها هذه النظرية في التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية تتجه نحو إرادة من اقترف الفعل الذي ساهم في إرتكاب الجريمة. فالمساهم الاصلي تتوافر لديه نية الفاعل اما المساهم التبعي فتتوافر لديه نية الشريك، والأول ينظر إلى الجريمة على انها مشروعَهُ الإجرامي فهو يرى نفسه سيد هذا المشروع ويعتبر زملاءه مجرد أتباع في الجريمة يعملون لحسابه أما الثاني فهو يدخل في الجريمة بأعتبارها مشروع غيره، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص58. 
38. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 158، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
39. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص210. 
40. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 160. 
41. نقض مصري 4/6/1961، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13، ص 25 والجدير بالذكر أن محكمة النقض المصرية قررت أن واضع السم في الحلوى هو فاعل في الجريمة، وليس فاعلا معنويا فيها، لان نشاط هذا الشخص لم يقتصر على التحريض، وانما تجاوزه إلى اعمال آخرى تعتبر تنفيذية في هذه الجريمة، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 244. 
42. يذهب راي في الفقه الالماني إلى القول بأن المحرض الذي يستخدم شخصا حسن الينة في إرتكاب جريمة تتطلب صفة خاصة في مرتكبها، كما في الاغتصاب مثلا، لا يعاقب إذا كان هو نفسه ليست لديه هذه الصفة، اذ لا يمكن اعتبار مثل هذا الشخص(أمرأة مثلا) فاعلا كما لا يمكن اعتباره شريكا أو محرضا، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
43. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، 379. 
44. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216، ص 217. 
45. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
46. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الأردني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان 1983، ص 316. 
47. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 379. 
48. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
49. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع الساب ق، ص 302. 
50. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 213. 
51. مع أن هناك من يتجه إلى القول بضرورة وجود فاعل معنوي حيث لا يوجد الفاعل المادي للجريمة ولو كانت هذه الجريمة غير عمدية، انظر الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 615، وانظر حول هذا الموضوع، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
52. انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 163. 
53. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
54. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
55. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 222، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
56. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، المرجع السابق، ص 596. 
57. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – بغداد 1992، ص240 
58. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
59. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
60. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 177و 178 
61. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرجع السابق، ص 160 
62. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 225، الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 312، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487 وانظر : 
J.C. Smith and B.Hogan , Smith and Hogan – Criminal Law, 5th edition Butterworths, 1983, p.0 119. 

63. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 164. 
64. Loi n. 92 – 683 a 92 – 686 du 22 juillet 1992 constituant Le nouveau Code Penal Francais. 
65. G. Stefani et G.L evasseur, op. cit, p. 250. 
يرى البعض – بحق– أن مثل هذا النص الاستثنائي لا يمكن أن نعتبره بمثابة تطبيق لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي تفترض أن يكون منفذ الجريمة اما غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية واما حسن النية، وهو ما لا يفترضه هذا النص، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
66. انظر ما سبق ص 172. 
67. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، ص 372. 
68. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187 
69. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 162. 
70. ذهبت الفقيه فلتسل إلى اسبتعاد حالتي المنفذ حسن النية وعديم الاهلية من نطاق تطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي على اساس أن هذين الشخصين ليسا مجريدن من الإرادة، وهو يرى أن الصغيروالمجنون يتمتعان بالإدارة وبالتالي فإن المساهم غير المباشر في الجريمة(المحرض). لا يعتبر فاعلا بالواسطة حتى ولو كان يعلم بعدم مسؤولية المنفذ، اما فيما يتعلق بالمنفذ حسن النية، فإن المحرض فاعلا معنويا للجريمة تقتصر على الفرض الذي يكون المنفذ فيه ليس لديه قصدا أو لم تتوافر لديه العناصر الموضوعية والشخصية التي يتميز بها الفاعل، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق ص 198. 
71. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487، هامش رقم 178، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
72. Cass. Crim. 24 aout 1827, B. 224, Cass. Crim. 10 fev. 1954. B.69. p Paris 1973, P. 540. 
73. Cass. Crim 23 oct. 1958. D. 1959. S. 23, Cass. Crim. 18 mai 1876 S. 1876. 1 317, D. 1866. 1. 95, Cass Crim 15 dec. 1959, D. 1960. 1.p. 190 voir: Dana A. Ch., op cit , p. 123. 
74. P. Bouzat et j. Pinatel , Traite theorique et Pratique de Droit Penal Tome 1, Dalloz, Paris, 1963, p.610 
75. الدكتور علي راشد المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 287. 
76. نقض مصري 22/4/1940، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5، رقم 104، ص 181 ويلاحظ أن محكمة النقض المصرية قد اقرت في بعض احكامها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : نقض مصري 28/3/1903، المجموعة الرسمية، س 5، رقم 2، ص 4، نقض مصري 24/6/1916، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13 ص 25، نقض مصري، 11، 12، 1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5 رقم 27، ص 41، ونقض مصري 31/1/1977، مجموعة احكام محكمة النقض س 28 رقم 37، ص 169. ويرى جانب من الفقه المصري انه ليس في نصوص القانون المصري ما يحول دون الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، وان كان يجدر بالمشرع المصري لحسم هذا الخلاف أن يضع نصا خاصا يعترف فيه بالأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 278 
77. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق،ص 620، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 435، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 380، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 490. 
78. يرى الاستاذ الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني انه ليس هناك ما يبرر وضع المحرض في مرتبة الفاعل الاصلي للجريمة في النصوص التي سبق الاشارة اليها انفا، لان في ذلك توسع في فكرة الفاعل الاصلي ومد نطاقها إلى ما يجاور الحدود التي ترسمه لها المادة 39 من قانون العقوبات المصري، وهو يرى تبعا لذلك انه لم يرد في ذهن الشارع أن يجعل من هذه النصوص تطبيقات لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176، وانظر ايضا، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 247. 
79. الدكتور علي راشد، المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289 . 
80. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 620، 621 . 
81. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
82. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 178. 
83. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
84. الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 310 و 311، وانظر الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، 372. 
85. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 174 
86. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211 
87. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، المرجع السابق، ص 274.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبالرغم من أن نصوص قانون العقوبات الأردني وبالتحديد نص المادة /75، يستوعب فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، ويتسع لكي ينطبق عليها، إلا انه سيكون من الافضل لو أن المشرع الأردني قد وضع نصا خاصا بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة لحسم الأمر ولتجنب اي خلاف قد ينشأ حول تطبيق هذه الفكرة على نصوص قانون العقوبات، وذلك اسوة بما فعله كل من المشرع الجزائي والمشرع الكويتي والمشرع العراقي والمشرع المغربي الذي أخذوا صراحة بنظرية الفاعل وضمنوها نصوصا قانونية تعتبر من يستخدم غيره في إرتكاب الجريمة فاعلا اصليا لها إذا كان منفذ الجريمة غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو كان حسن النية . 

قائمة المراجع 

أ?- المراجع باللغة العربية : 

1. الدكتور احمد الخمليش، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام، مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط . 
2. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب، التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 19701 . 
3. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981. 
4. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942. 
5. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، 1979. 
6. الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات، القاهرة، 1987. 
7. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الجزاء الأول، الجريمة، الطبعة الثانية، 1992. 
8. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959. 
9. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق، 1981 – 1982 
10. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974. 
11. الدكتور عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية الاسكندرية . 
12. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام بغداد 1992. 
13. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الارني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان، 1983. 
14. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامه، قانون العقوبات القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979. 
15. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة ، دمشق، 1964. 
16. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت . 
17. الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع السكسونية والتشريع المصري، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956. 
18. الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة، 1945 
19. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة، 1983. 
20. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي، 1976. 
21. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992. 


ب?- المراجع باللغة الأجنبية : 

1. P. Bouzat ET J. Pinatel, Ttaite theorique ET Pratique de Droit Penal, Tome I, Dalloz, Paris, 1963. 
2. Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop, Dalloz, Penal, II, 1967. 
3. Dana, A- Ch. Essai sur IA notion d’infration penale, Librairie Generale de Droit et de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982. 
4. Garcon, E., Code Penal annote, Tome I, Sirey, Paris , 1952 
5. R. Merle ET a. Vitu, Traite de Droit Criminel, 2eme edition, Cujas, Paris 1973. 
6. Rassat M- L., Droit Penal, Press universitaire de France, 1988. 
7. Smith and Hogan, Criminal Law, 5th edition, Butteworths, 1983. 
8. G. Stefani ET G. Levasseure, Droit Penal General, 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975. 

الهوامش 

1. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974، ص 435. 
2. يرادف تعبير " المساهمة الجنائية " المصطلح الفرنسي "Participation Criminelle" اما تعبير الاشتراك فيقتصر في دلالته على المساهمة التبعية، وهي ترادف المصطلح الفرنسي “Complicite” ، أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992، ص 3 و 4. 
3. Rassat, M. Laure, Droit penal , Press Universitaire de France, 1988, P. 422. 
4. اعمال المؤتمر الدولي لقانون العقوبات، اثينا 1957، المجلة الدولية لقانون العقوبات. Rev. International de Droit Penal, 1957, P.508 
وانظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص 9 و 10 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي 1976، ص 39. 

5. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 1970، ص 181. 
6. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، س 434 
7. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981، ص 613. 
8. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 186، الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613. 
9. يرى جانب من الفقه أن الفاعل المعنوي قد سمي كذلك لان العنصر المعنوي للجريمة قد توفر لديه بينما توفر عنصرها المادي لدى المنفذ، ومن ثم فإن المنطق يقضي بأن نعتبر الشخصين فاعلين مع غيرهما حيث انهما قد ساهما بطريقة مباشرة في الجريدة ولتمييز احدهما عن الآخر فإن الأول يطلق عليه وصف " الفاعل المعنوي" والثاني وصف " الفاعل " انظر : انظر الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187، هامش رقم (1)
10. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرج السابق، ص 154، الدكتور علي عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية – الاسكندرية، بلا تاريخ، ص 280 وانظر : 
DANA A. Charles, Essai sur la notion d’Indfraction Penale, Libairie Generale de Droitet de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982, p. 124. 
11. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959، ص 301. 
12. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامة، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، ص 486. 
13. فالعبرة دائما بقصد المحرض، فإن كان قصده الاستعانة بشخص آخر لتنفيذ جريمته بالطريقة التي ارادها، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا معنويا لها حتى ولو كان الشخص الذي استعان به مسؤولا جزائيا أو سيء النية، انظر : الدكتور احمد على المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 193. 
14. Cass. Crim. 15 juin 1917, Sirey, 1920. I. 329 note Roux, Voir Garcon E. Code Penal annote, Tomme 1, Sirey, Paris, 1952, Art, 60. no.202. 
15. الاستاذ محمد ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري، الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة 1945، ص 288، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 154، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434 الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 614، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات القاهرة 1987، ص 272. 
16. نقض مصري 11/12/1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية لمحكمة النقض، ج 5، رقم 27، ص 41. 
17. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
18. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 488 
19. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت، بلا تاريخ، ص 272. 
20. Quelqu’un qui n’a pas accomple lui- meme L’acte materiel constitutif du delit, mais qui a ete simplement la cause intellectuelle de la commission de celui-ci(auteur intellectual)Voir:G.Stefaniet G. Lavasseur, Droit Penal General , 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975, p.250 
21. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942، ص 44، الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع الانجلوسكسونية والتشريع المصري مجلة القانون والاقتصاد العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956، ص 141 وانظر : 

Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop. Dalloz, Penal 11, 1967, p.2 
22. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155، الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عامر، المرجع السابق، ص 274. 
23. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الكتاب الأول، الجريمة الطبعة الثانية 1992، 597. 
24. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613، 614. 
25. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
26. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط، بلا تاريخ، ص 210. 
27. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق ص 486 
28. وقد اوضحت محكمة النقض السورية الفرق بين الفاعل المعنوي والمحرض، واعتبرت أن فيصل التفرقة بينهما هو أن الأول يدفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير اهل للمسؤولية أو حسن النية في حين يقوم الثاني بدفع شخص اهل للمسؤولية وسيء النية إلى إرتكاب الجريمة، انظر قرار محكمة النقض السورية رقم 283 صادر في 9/2/1965 مجموعة القواعد القانونية، رقم 778 ص 392 اشار إليه الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 159 هامش رقم (2) . 
29. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
30. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة، دمشق 1964، ص 372 
31. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 619 
32. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 486. 
33. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
34. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 157 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة 1983، ص 378، وانظر الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
35. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق 1981 – 1982 ص 174. 
36. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
37. يرى اصحاب النظرية الشخصية في المساهمة الجنائية انه إذا استحال التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية على اساس مادي موضوعي اي بالنظر إلى نوع الفعل المرتكب، كانت الوسيلة الوحيدة التي إلى هذا التمييز هي البحث في عناصر الركن المعنوي لاستخلاص معياره، والاعتبارات الشخصية التي تعتمد عليها هذه النظرية في التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية تتجه نحو إرادة من اقترف الفعل الذي ساهم في إرتكاب الجريمة. فالمساهم الاصلي تتوافر لديه نية الفاعل اما المساهم التبعي فتتوافر لديه نية الشريك، والأول ينظر إلى الجريمة على انها مشروعَهُ الإجرامي فهو يرى نفسه سيد هذا المشروع ويعتبر زملاءه مجرد أتباع في الجريمة يعملون لحسابه أما الثاني فهو يدخل في الجريمة بأعتبارها مشروع غيره، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص58. 
38. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 158، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
39. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص210. 
40. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 160. 
41. نقض مصري 4/6/1961، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13، ص 25 والجدير بالذكر أن محكمة النقض المصرية قررت أن واضع السم في الحلوى هو فاعل في الجريمة، وليس فاعلا معنويا فيها، لان نشاط هذا الشخص لم يقتصر على التحريض، وانما تجاوزه إلى اعمال آخرى تعتبر تنفيذية في هذه الجريمة، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 244. 
42. يذهب راي في الفقه الالماني إلى القول بأن المحرض الذي يستخدم شخصا حسن الينة في إرتكاب جريمة تتطلب صفة خاصة في مرتكبها، كما في الاغتصاب مثلا، لا يعاقب إذا كان هو نفسه ليست لديه هذه الصفة، اذ لا يمكن اعتبار مثل هذا الشخص(أمرأة مثلا) فاعلا كما لا يمكن اعتباره شريكا أو محرضا، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
43. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، 379. 
44. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216، ص 217. 
45. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
46. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الأردني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان 1983، ص 316. 
47. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 379. 
48. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
49. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع الساب ق، ص 302. 
50. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 213. 
51. مع أن هناك من يتجه إلى القول بضرورة وجود فاعل معنوي حيث لا يوجد الفاعل المادي للجريمة ولو كانت هذه الجريمة غير عمدية، انظر الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 615، وانظر حول هذا الموضوع، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
52. انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 163. 
53. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
54. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
55. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 222، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
56. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، المرجع السابق، ص 596. 
57. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – بغداد 1992، ص240 
58. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
59. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
60. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 177و 178 
61. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرجع السابق، ص 160 
62. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 225، الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 312، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487 وانظر : 
J.C. Smith and B.Hogan , Smith and Hogan – Criminal Law, 5th edition Butterworths, 1983, p.0 119. 

63. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 164. 
64. Loi n. 92 – 683 a 92 – 686 du 22 juillet 1992 constituant Le nouveau Code Penal Francais. 
65. G. Stefani et G.L evasseur, op. cit, p. 250. 
يرى البعض – بحق– أن مثل هذا النص الاستثنائي لا يمكن أن نعتبره بمثابة تطبيق لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي تفترض أن يكون منفذ الجريمة اما غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية واما حسن النية، وهو ما لا يفترضه هذا النص، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
66. انظر ما سبق ص 172. 
67. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، ص 372. 
68. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187 
69. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 162. 
70. ذهبت الفقيه فلتسل إلى اسبتعاد حالتي المنفذ حسن النية وعديم الاهلية من نطاق تطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي على اساس أن هذين الشخصين ليسا مجريدن من الإرادة، وهو يرى أن الصغيروالمجنون يتمتعان بالإدارة وبالتالي فإن المساهم غير المباشر في الجريمة(المحرض). لا يعتبر فاعلا بالواسطة حتى ولو كان يعلم بعدم مسؤولية المنفذ، اما فيما يتعلق بالمنفذ حسن النية، فإن المحرض فاعلا معنويا للجريمة تقتصر على الفرض الذي يكون المنفذ فيه ليس لديه قصدا أو لم تتوافر لديه العناصر الموضوعية والشخصية التي يتميز بها الفاعل، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق ص 198. 
71. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487، هامش رقم 178، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
72. Cass. Crim. 24 aout 1827, B. 224, Cass. Crim. 10 fev. 1954. B.69. p Paris 1973, P. 540. 
73. Cass. Crim 23 oct. 1958. D. 1959. S. 23, Cass. Crim. 18 mai 1876 S. 1876. 1 317, D. 1866. 1. 95, Cass Crim 15 dec. 1959, D. 1960. 1.p. 190 voir: Dana A. Ch., op cit , p. 123. 
74. P. Bouzat et j. Pinatel , Traite theorique et Pratique de Droit Penal Tome 1, Dalloz, Paris, 1963, p.610 
75. الدكتور علي راشد المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 287. 
76. نقض مصري 22/4/1940، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5، رقم 104، ص 181 ويلاحظ أن محكمة النقض المصرية قد اقرت في بعض احكامها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : نقض مصري 28/3/1903، المجموعة الرسمية، س 5، رقم 2، ص 4، نقض مصري 24/6/1916، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13 ص 25، نقض مصري، 11، 12، 1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5 رقم 27، ص 41، ونقض مصري 31/1/1977، مجموعة احكام محكمة النقض س 28 رقم 37، ص 169. ويرى جانب من الفقه المصري انه ليس في نصوص القانون المصري ما يحول دون الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، وان كان يجدر بالمشرع المصري لحسم هذا الخلاف أن يضع نصا خاصا يعترف فيه بالأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 278 
77. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق،ص 620، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 435، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 380، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 490. 
78. يرى الاستاذ الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني انه ليس هناك ما يبرر وضع المحرض في مرتبة الفاعل الاصلي للجريمة في النصوص التي سبق الاشارة اليها انفا، لان في ذلك توسع في فكرة الفاعل الاصلي ومد نطاقها إلى ما يجاور الحدود التي ترسمه لها المادة 39 من قانون العقوبات المصري، وهو يرى تبعا لذلك انه لم يرد في ذهن الشارع أن يجعل من هذه النصوص تطبيقات لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176، وانظر ايضا، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 247. 
79. الدكتور علي راشد، المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289 . 
80. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 620، 621 . 
81. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
82. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 178. 
83. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
84. الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 310 و 311، وانظر الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، 372. 
85. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 174 
86. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211 
87. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، المرجع السابق، ص 274.

----------

